# The Cassette Bag!



## TraceySH

Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!


----------



## Coconuts40

Congratulations!! I am so glad you posted this bag, I was just looking at it online and I love it!!
I am trying to decide between the padded vs the non-padded, but I have not seen them in person yet.   This is swaying me towards the padded.  Love love love your bag!


----------



## TraceySH

Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations!! I am so glad you posted this bag, I was just looking at it online and I love it!!
> I am trying to decide between the padded vs the non-padded, but I have not seen them in person yet.   This is swaying me towards the padded.  Love love love your bag!


I am so glad! I have walked by the BV a few times here in Vegas over the past month always asking when this would come in. They had one in the window for a day only when I saw it! Of course I  snatched it up. I like    this one far better than the flatter version, it's just more fun and cool, I think. What color were you leaning towards? Also, by the way, it fits a full sized wallet, phone, sunnies, lip stuff, keys and a few other small things. Very good everyday-small size!


----------



## Coconuts40

TraceySH said:


> I am so glad! I have walked by the BV a few times here in Vegas over the past month always asking when this would come in. They had one in the window for a day only when I saw it! Of course I  snatched it up. I like    this one far better than the flatter version, it's just more fun and cool, I think. What color were you leaning towards? Also, by the way, it fits a full sized wallet, phone, sunnies, lip stuff, keys and a few other small things. Very good everyday-small size!



That's wonderful, I am often the same way when I want something, I have stalked Hermes window displays numerous times!!  Your bag is gorgeous I can't decide on otherwise your exact bag or the baby blue.  I have a lot of dark bags and thinking a fun colour may be a great option.  I think I will wait and see what resonates with me when I go check them out.  

I also was attracted to the size of the bag.  I am so tired of having to strategically think about the interior real estate of my bags before using them.  So the fact the strap is adjustable, it is a super beautiful bag, and it is functional is certainly a no brainer.  

Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Kharris332003

Lovely bag. I hope you enjoy it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## grietje

It’s nice to see a reveal of a new BV bag. How is the weight of the bag?


----------



## OneMoreDay

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!


It looks so smooshy, I could just eat it up! I'm eyeing the a Cassette in the maxi intreccio. Tempted by the Bright Orange even though that colour is _way_ outside of my comfort zone.


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> It looks so smooshy, I could just eat it up! I'm eyeing the a Cassette in the maxi intreccio. Tempted by the Bright Orange even though that colour is _way_ outside of my comfort zone.


Orange isn’t my thing either, but for bags somehow I really think it works well with so many things! And the leather yeah. It’s impossible not to play with it.


----------



## blueiris

TraceySH said:


> I am so glad! I have walked by the BV a few times here in Vegas over the past month always asking when this would come in. They had one in the window for a day only when I saw it! Of course I  snatched it up. I like    this one far better than the flatter version, it's just more fun and cool, I think. What color were you leaning towards? Also, by the way, it fits a full sized wallet, phone, sunnies, lip stuff, keys and a few other small things. Very good everyday-small size!



Thanks for the photos and the review.  I haven’t seen this style yet, as I haven’t been to the boutique in a while.  I’m impressed by how much can fit in there!

Also, though I’m not much of a shiny gold fan, I kind of like the hidden latch detail. I’m guessing maybe a hidden magnet might not have worked with the puffy surface.  The latch is more secure, anyway.

Enjoy!  And thanks for sharing.



OneMoreDay said:


> It looks so smooshy, I could just eat it up! I'm eyeing the a Cassette in the maxi intreccio. Tempted by the Bright Orange even though that colour is _way_ outside of my comfort zone.





TraceySH said:


> Orange isn’t my thing either, but for bags somehow I really think it works well with so many things! And the leather yeah. It’s impossible not to play with it.



I haven’t seen this particular BV orange, but in general, I like orange for handbags, as long as it’s a non-brown and non-pink orange.  I think in a bag with a defined shape, it can work with a lot of outfits as it stands on its own.  It doesn’t have to match anything because it’s an accent piece, especially with a sedate outfit as a backdrop.  Whenever I’m out with my bright bags, I always get at least one compliment from a stranger, mostly directed at the cheerful color.


----------



## TraceySH

grietje said:


> It’s nice to see a reveal of a new BV bag. How is the weight of the bag?


SHOCKINGLY lightweight!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!


They are soooo amazing.


----------



## CM SF

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!


So good! Thanks for sharing. I just ordered the black one. I can’t wait!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Seems the padded Cassette is coming in suede for Pre-Spring 2020.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Credit to NewBottega.


----------



## krawford

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!


I appreciate you showing this bag in detail.  Enjoy!!


----------



## catsinthebag

For those of you who have both a cassette and a Nodini, how does the capacity compare? I keep thinking of getting a second Nodini, but the Cassette is growing on me.


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> Seems the padded Cassette is coming in suede for Pre-Spring 2020.
> View attachment 4534056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to NewBottega.


these are stunning!


----------



## CM SF

OneMoreDay said:


> Seems the padded Cassette is coming in suede for Pre-Spring 2020.
> View attachment 4534056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to NewBottega.


I need the grey suede! Anyone have an idea of when these will be released?


----------



## TraceySH

CM SF said:


> I need the grey suede! Anyone have an idea of when these will be released?


yes these are for spring!


----------



## CM SF

TraceySH said:


> yes these are for spring!


Sorry, I meant which month? Thanks!


----------



## doni

Wow, this is really beautiful.
I am so focused on the Pouch (cannot hunt down a caramel one for the life of me) that I hadn’t really looked at other new designs but looks like BV/Daniel Lee is killing it at the moment.
Love that they have gone for all leather in a shoulder bag instead of the chanelesque chain everyone is using. It looks modern but has a kind of classic chic 60s/70s appeal.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Overwhelmed with how much I like the collection. I now have 2 bags, sunglasses, and a pair of shoes here’s the small BV I got most recently


----------



## bell0279

CM SF said:


> Sorry, I meant which month? Thanks!


My SA stated that they should be coming out in November or December! I will absolutely be snatching one up!


----------



## CM SF

bell0279 said:


> My SA stated that they should be coming out in November or December! I will absolutely be snatching one up!


Cool, thank you! I want the dark grey suede so badly. What about you?


----------



## southernbelle43

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!


I like the look of the bag a lot.  Do you think it will be more prone to tears because of the raised puffed leather?


----------



## TraceySH

southernbelle43 said:


> I like the look of the bag a lot.  Do you think it will be more prone to tears because of the raised puffed leather?


No, not at all. To me this one seems really sturdy and well made. In fact, I ordered the black just today (I didn't realize it comes in both gold and silver hardwares) and am hunting down the last of the chalk color. At first, I snatched this bag up b/c I had been so curious. I didn't want to miss out on it when I saw it. I like it more and more each day now, and am very glad I got it. I have a long fun history of logos (not overdone on purpose logos, but obvious ones with Chanel etc) and lately I find myself wanting my fashion to speak solely for itself. This most definitely does. Delvaux is still my favorite, but I am dialed into BV, Ferragamo and Givenchy right now!


----------



## bell0279

CM SF said:


> Cool, thank you! I want the dark grey suede so badly. What about you?


SAME! The dark grey!


----------



## V0N1B2

High quality genuine simulated Cassette Bags shipping direct to you from Guangzhou!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Cassette/183985021531?hash=item2ad65ca25b:g:lZgAAOSw50VdmfAV


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> High quality genuine simulated Cassette Bags shipping direct to you from Guangzhou!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Cassette/183985021531?hash=item2ad65ca25b:g:lZgAAOSw50VdmfAV


NWT for $390 pfftthhh


----------



## Bagcoolie

V0N1B2 said:


> High quality genuine simulated Cassette Bags shipping direct to you from Guangzhou!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Cassette/183985021531?hash=item2ad65ca25b:g:lZgAAOSw50VdmfAV


Love your post , VON1B2!


----------



## TraceySH

Here's the blue!! Has anyone ordered the dark red metallic from BG?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Suede Padded Cassettes are up.


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> Suede Padded Cassettes are up.
> View attachment 4589675


I love the suede versions!!!


----------



## CM SF

OneMoreDay said:


> Suede Padded Cassettes are up.
> View attachment 4589675


I’ve been waiting for these to show up online! I placed a pre order for the light graphite. I like all the colors offered but this one will be the most versatile for me. This will be my first ever suede bag, I’m a little nervous but I plan to use the bag and enjoy! I hope it arrives before mid January. I know often times when I order from other websites the pre order ships before the expected date- does anyone have experience with BV pre orders?


----------



## mochiblure

OneMoreDay said:


> Suede Padded Cassettes are up.
> View attachment 4589675


Just wandered into this thread and must say -- the suede options are making me drool, the larger weave makes the material look so plush! I can imagine they must be so soft to the touch


----------



## OneMoreDay

The newer Cassettes come with contrasting interior lining.
The Blanco/Nero is listed as Blanco/Silver


Mustard/Powder


Light Orange/Caramel


----------



## fawkex

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!



Whoahh.. This is so pretty ! I actually thought I'd prefer the non padded when I checked on the website. If possible, can i see a modelling pic? 

In where I live, there's no BV boutique in here, but I've seen the non padded one before and tried it on during my last trip.  Back then, there is no padded version in their boutique and I though I better wait for my next trip and see it in person. But I don't think I can wait that long.


----------



## Zebra_Bv

Btw just saw a miu miu bag online that has similar weave - thinner strips, but overall the bag looked a lot like a cassette. Also saw a Delvaux similar to this. Looks like other designers are imitating the style!!


----------



## TraceySH

fawkex said:


> Whoahh.. This is so pretty ! I actually thought I'd prefer the non padded when I checked on the website. If possible, can i see a modelling pic?
> 
> In where I live, there's no BV boutique in here, but I've seen the non padded one before and tried it on during my last trip.  Back then, there is no padded version in their boutique and I though I better wait for my next trip and see it in person. But I don't think I can wait that long.


Ok this was a bit ago when it was warm outside, but for reference...


----------



## TraceySH

Zebra_Bv said:


> Btw just saw a miu miu bag online that has similar weave - thinner strips, but overall the bag looked a lot like a cassette. Also saw a Delvaux similar to this. Looks like other designers are imitating the style!!


Which Delvaux did you see??!


----------



## Zebra_Bv

TraceySH said:


> Which Delvaux did you see??!


Didn't see in person. Saw a picture online on their website of a madam bag with wider strips woven like the casette.


----------



## TraceySH

Zebra_Bv said:


> Didn't see in person. Saw a picture online on their website of a madam bag with wider strips woven like the casette.


Maybe you are talking about this one below? They did this for their Game of Thrones collection in 2016 also!! And LV has been putting out some woven bags like    the below for the past few seasons. And BV shoes are that fluffy woven as well too!


----------



## Zebra_Bv

TraceySH said:


> Maybe you are talking about this one below? They did this for their Game of Thrones collection in 2016 also!! And LV has been putting out some woven bags like    the below for the past few seasons. And BV shoes are that fluffy woven as well too!


Yup! That one. So beautiful!


----------



## TraceySH

Zebra_Bv said:


> Yup! That one. So beautiful!


I would have gotten it in a heartbeat if it was the larger size!! The madame bags are amazing and incredibly easy to use!


----------



## twoblues

I am torn between the caramel and black bags and would appreciate your thoughts! I wear mostly neutral-colored clothing.


----------



## TraceySH

twoblues said:


> I am torn between the caramel and black bags and would appreciate your thoughts! I wear mostly neutral-colored clothing.


Suede or leather/ flat or padded cassette?


----------



## twoblues

TraceySH said:


> Suede or leather/ flat or padded cassette?


Leather and padded.


----------



## TraceySH

twoblues said:


> Leather and padded.


SO the padded black is pretty shiny and comes in both silver or gold hardware. It might be a bit dressy if you're usually wearing casual earth toned neutrals? The new color on the site - the caramel color - I think it outstanding!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm loving the Cassette bag! Would you say the flat cassette is more casual looking then the padded one? I'm looking for something casual to wear with jeans and workout clothes.


----------



## twoblues

TraceySH said:


> SO the padded black is pretty shiny and comes in both silver or gold hardware. It might be a bit dressy if you're usually wearing casual earth toned neutrals? The new color on the site - the caramel color - I think it outstanding!!


Thanks! I find black bags a little boring but yet so practical. I think the caramel is special though, so leaning that direction.


----------



## twoblues

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm loving the Cassette bag! Would you say the flat cassette is more casual looking then the padded one? I'm looking for something casual to wear with jeans and workout clothes.


In my opinion, I do think the flat bag is more casual. I do find the padded one more luxe and the leather is shinier.


----------



## TraceySH

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm loving the Cassette bag! Would you say the flat cassette is more casual looking then the padded one? I'm looking for something casual to wear with jeans and workout clothes.


I think the flat in regular leather or the padded in suede!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

twoblues said:


> In my opinion, I do think the flat bag is more casual. I do find the padded one more luxe and the leather is shinier.





TraceySH said:


> I think the flat in regular leather or the padded in suede!!


Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## aisyaj

Has anyone seen padded caramel? Is it as shiny? Love the shine, looks luxe


----------



## lxrac

What fits inside? The black one is delicious


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Honestly, it doesn’t fit much. I would say, as much as Pouch 20: IPHONE XR, cardholder, compact powder, earphones and a small sunscreen bottle

See how different it looks in different light


----------



## Margottennebaum

Hello everyone!
I just bought the lambskin version of the padded cassette in black at the Bottega store in Paris and i noticed there is no stamp inscription of the brand on the strap...
Did somebody have the new version and confirm There is nothing on the strap.
Thanks


----------



## babypanda

Hi everyone! Can someone who has used the bag comment on the practicality and wear and tear please? I had a bright red nodini that I recently sold and I regret it so much. The color just wasn’t right for me but I miss the bottega leather. While browsing their website I saw the cassette again and I love it. Especially the flat leather ones. I can’t find much reviews about it though. Would appreciate any feedback. Particularly in the light colors


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Honestly, it doesn’t fit much. I would say, as much as Pouch 20: IPHONE XR, cardholder, compact powder, earphones and a small sunscreen bottle
> 
> See how different it looks in different light


That is so stunning! The leather looks so beautiful


----------



## Lcee

babypanda said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone who has used the bag comment on the practicality and wear and tear please? I had a bright red nodini that I recently sold and I regret it so much. The color just wasn’t right for me but I miss the bottega leather. While browsing their website I saw the cassette again and I love it. Especially the flat leather ones. I can’t find much reviews about it though. Would appreciate any feedback. Particularly in the light colors



I have the flat leather cassette bag in black. I've been using it as my regular day bag ever since I bought it and I'm still loving it! Its an extremely practical bag and so far is holding up very well - it looks brand new. Not sure about how the lighter colours would wear but I'm saving up for the tan version.  At this stage I'm undecided about whether to get a padded cassette or the flat one.  I think the padded cassette looks stunning but the leather seems more delicate so I'll probably get another flat one.


----------



## babypanda

Lcee said:


> I have the flat leather cassette bag in black. I've been using it as my regular day bag ever since I bought it and I'm still loving it! Its an extremely practical bag and so far is holding up very well - it looks brand new. Not sure about how the lighter colours would wear but I'm saving up for the tan version.  At this stage I'm undecided about whether to get a padded cassette or the flat one.  I think the padded cassette looks stunning but the leather seems more delicate so I'll probably get another flat one.


Thank you so much for your feedback! Funny today I went to the boutique and tried the black one as well and absolutely loved it. Didn’t pull the trigger yet but will probably do especially after what your said . They only had the padded model in a baby blue color. It does look great but I felt I wouldn’t use it as much.


----------



## indiaink

Margottennebaum said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just bought the lambskin version of the padded cassette in black at the Bottega store in Paris and i noticed there is no stamp inscription of the brand on the strap...
> Did somebody have the new version and confirm There is nothing on the strap.
> Thanks


You should return to the Bottega store in Paris and confer with your SA about this.


----------



## TraceySH

Margottennebaum said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just bought the lambskin version of the padded cassette in black at the Bottega store in Paris and i noticed there is no stamp inscription of the brand on the strap...
> Did somebody have the new version and confirm There is nothing on the strap.
> Thanks


There's a lambskin version????


----------



## V0N1B2

TraceySH said:


> There's a lambskin version????


The new stock coming in are lambskin now.  

That could account for the change to the branding on the shoulder strap.


----------



## Margottennebaum

indiaink said:


> You should return to the Bottega store in Paris and confer with your SA about this.


Thanks i’m gonna ask them next time i’ll go...in the meantime if someone have the new lambskin version please tell me if you have a plain strap as well


----------



## twoblues

Margottennebaum said:


> Thanks i’m gonna ask them next time i’ll go...in the meantime if someone have the new lambskin version please tell me if you have a plain strap as well


I have one in lambskin - there is no stamp on the strap. 
Is your front flap a little skewed (one side shorter than the other)?


----------



## Margottennebaum

twoblues said:


> I have one in lambskin - there is no stamp on the strap.
> Is your front flap a little skewed (one side shorter than the other)?


Thanks for your answer...my front flap is not skewed at all


----------



## mvs0711

OneMoreDay said:


> The newer Cassettes come with contrasting interior lining.
> The Blanco/Nero is listed as Blanco/Silver
> View attachment 4591527
> 
> Mustard/Powder
> View attachment 4591528
> 
> Light Orange/Caramel
> View attachment 4591529


Hi!  Curious where you saw these contrasting color options?  On the US website (as best I can tell) the interiors are the same color.  I'm thinking of an orange cassette but want to make sure I don't miss out on all the options.  Thank you!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

mvs0711 said:


> Hi!  Curious where you saw these contrasting color options?  On the US website (as best I can tell) the interiors are the same color.  I'm thinking of an orange cassette but want to make sure I don't miss out on all the options.  Thank you!!


The contrast interior Cassettes are all under one grouping separate from the original Cassettes. Pick one of the Cassettes with the three colour options (Blanco/Nero, Mustard Powder, Light Orange/Caramel).


The originals would have more colour choices in comparison.


----------



## mvs0711

Awesome - thank you!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

aisyaj said:


> Has anyone seen padded caramel? Is it as shiny? Love the shine, looks luxe


IT'S AMAZING and not shiny


----------



## swapna_k

I am so tempted to get the Cassette in this color, what do you guys think? Or do you like the chain version better?


----------



## southernbelle43

I am not a fan of the big chain.  It is the only thing you see when you at the bag. So my vote is for the cassette. 
 That color is yummy.  Just ordered a bag from another brand in  that color.


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not a fan of the big chain.  It is the only thing you see when you at the bag. So my vote is for the cassette.
> That color is yummy.  Just ordered a bag from another brand in  that color.



The chain totally rules that one out for me...not a fan.
Get the cassette bag, trust me...you’ll be happier with that one!


----------



## azn23

Hi, I just received my padded cassette in black after months of waiting and I am disappointed. The one I received is with the updated leather (nappa) and it’s more matte black than the very shiny paper calf leather of the previous bags which I love!

and to answer someone’s comment about the skewed flap - mine is slightly crooked too and not straight but the crookedness is not lopsided. it matches the other side, if that makes sense.

now I am on the hunt for the previous paper calf leather padded cassette bag in black. If anyone has any intel, please let me know! Thanks


----------



## selee

I am really like caramel and zabaione (light lemon color) padded cassette. Since I own arco bag in Tan, I am thinking about purchasing something different than brown. what's your thoughts on zabaione color? do you think this color would versatile?


----------



## muchstuff

selee said:


> I am really like caramel and zabaione (light lemon color) padded cassette. Since I own arco bag in Tan, I am thinking about purchasing something different than brown. what's your thoughts on zabaione color? do you think this color would versatile?


It's pretty but based on the way the colour looks on my monitor it would work only with warm/some neutral tones IMHO. So I guess it depends on your wardrobe.


----------



## doni

selee said:


> I am really like caramel and zabaione (light lemon color) padded cassette. Since I own arco bag in Tan, I am thinking about purchasing something different than brown. what's your thoughts on zabaione color? do you think this color would versatile?


I think this would look great with black, white, creams, grays... It is not one of those colors that go with everything in my opinion. It would depend on your wardrobe whether it is versatile for you.


----------



## beegz

Any thoughts on the caramel vs grey suede padded cassette? The caramel has that shiny, chewy neutral look. The grey suede looks soft and velvety with different tones of grey. Both are beautiful in their own ways. It’s hard to decide!


----------



## victoroliveira

After a long waitlist.. here she is


----------



## alyssalenore

Purchased mine earlier this month!


----------



## Lcee

alyssalenore said:


> Purchased mine earlier this month!



What a stunning bag!  

I’d be interested to hear your thoughts on the bag. How is it wearing so far and does it fit much? I’m considering buying this or the non padded version in the exact same colour.


----------



## Jcherishz

alyssalenore said:


> Purchased mine earlier this month!



Congrats! It looks lovely. Good to see you here in the BV forums. I’m one of your YouTube subscribers. Enjoyed watching your pouch comparison video. Would be interested to see your review on the cassette too!


----------



## victoroliveira

Lcee said:


> What a stunning bag!
> 
> I’d be interested to hear your thoughts on the bag. How is it wearing so far and does it fit much? I’m considering buying this or the non padded version in the exact same colour.


Mine is the non padded, fits my phone (iphone 10), airpods, sunglasses, wallet, sometimes i'm out with my power bank which is a little bit bigger than my iphone. 
the bag is very very light.


----------



## victorypie928

sooo I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Padded Cassette in Caramel, but it came with a P65 warning (this item can contain chemicals such as lead that causes reproductive / cancer harm). and it is getting shipped from Italy. Have you guys seen the P65 warning (for those who live in California?)


----------



## indiaink

victorypie928 said:


> sooo I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Padded Cassette in Caramel, but it came with a P65 warning (this item can contain chemicals such as lead that causes reproductive / cancer harm). and it is getting shipped from Italy. Have you guys seen the P65 warning (for those who live in California?)


Where did you purchase?  There is no info about a “P65 warning” on BV’s web site, see attached screen shot.


----------



## victoroliveira

indiaink said:


> Where did you purchase?  There is no info about a “P65 warning” on BV’s web site, see attached screen shot.


I bought some shoes and they are getting shipped from UK and delivered at a friends house in LA. And I’ve got the same notification about P65. It was the first time I’ve seen it.. this notification was at the courier website. 
That’s probably why it’s not at the BV and also wasn’t at the site that I bought the shoes.


----------



## indiaink

victoroliveira said:


> I bought some shoes and they are getting shipped from UK and delivered at a friends house in LA. And I’ve got the same notification about P65. It was the first time I’ve seen it.. this notification was at the courier website.
> That’s probably why it’s not at the BV and also wasn’t at the site that I bought the shoes.


More and more interesting....


----------



## southernbelle43

victorypie928 said:


> sooo I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Padded Cassette in Caramel, but it came with a P65 warning (this item can contain chemicals such as lead that causes reproductive / cancer harm). and it is getting shipped from Italy. Have you guys seen the P65 warning (for those who live in California?)


California stands alone in warnings about EVERYTHING.    When I went to law school the professors instructed us about the use  of the other states' laws, but told us to ignore California and Louisiana ((they still use some Napoleonic laws there.) I am not sure this helps you in any way but thought you might find it interesting.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> California stands alone in warnings about EVERYTHING.    When I went to law school the professors instructed us about the use  of the other states' laws, but told us to ignore California and Louisiana ((they still use some Napoleonic laws there.) I am not sure this helps you in any way but thought you might find it interesting.


In California we got warnings to warn you about our warnings! BTW you’ve been warned.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> In California we got warnings to warn you about our warnings! BTW you’ve been warned.


Now that is funny I don't care who you are!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Nibb said:


> In California we got warnings to warn you about our warnings! BTW you’ve been warned.


 (fellow Californian)


----------



## victorypie928

southernbelle43 said:


> California stands alone in warnings about EVERYTHING.    When I went to law school the professors instructed us about the use  of the other states' laws, but told us to ignore California and Louisiana ((they still use some Napoleonic laws there.) I am not sure this helps you in any way but thought you might find it interesting.


 

haha THANK YOU! So I am guessing if you guys see these warnings, it would not dissuade you from buying the bag? I just haven't seen this warning for any other luxury brands for online purchases?

My order is also getting sent from Italian warehouse (believe it is in the lock down area of Veneto...) d'oh..


----------



## southernbelle43

victorypie928 said:


> haha THANK YOU! So I am guessing if you guys see these warnings, it would not dissuade you from buying the bag? I just haven't seen this warning for any other luxury brands for online purchases?
> 
> My order is also getting sent from Italian warehouse (believe it is in the lock down area of Veneto...) d'oh..


Heck no.  I don’t think you are going to be chewing on your bag. Lol


----------



## MonsieurMode

Scored a Cassette in black at my Nordstrom Rack for 68% off. 
It was marked "repaired/refurbished" but the only wear was some marks on the leather, which all came out after I moisturized the entire bag carefully with a white cloth.


----------



## indiaink

MonsieurMode said:


> Scored a Cassette in black at my Nordstrom Rack for 68% off.
> It was marked "repaired/refurbished" but the only wear was some marks on the leather, which all came out after I moisturized the entire bag carefully with a white cloth.
> View attachment 4686997


I was in the MOA Nordstrom Rack just recently and talked with one of the longtime SAs in the handbag area - she said their buyers are actively seeking high end/luxury now. That day there was a Gucci and another whose name I can't remember, mixed in with all the 'lesser' bags.


----------



## MonsieurMode

indiaink said:


> I was in the MOA Nordstrom Rack just recently and talked with one of the longtime SAs in the handbag area - she said their buyers are actively seeking high end/luxury now. That day there was a Gucci and another whose name I can't remember, mixed in with all the 'lesser' bags.



My "local" Nordstrom Rack is one of the downtown locations in a major city. We have a regular flow of premiere designers across women's RTW, bags, and shoes. Luckily it's common enough in this location that people don't have to ask or dig for specific designers because they're always merchandised in specific areas.


----------



## wisconsin

MonsieurMode said:


> My "local" Nordstrom Rack is one of the downtown locations in a major city. We have a regular flow of premiere designers across women's RTW, bags, and shoes. Luckily it's common enough in this location that people don't have to ask or dig for specific designers because they're always merchandised in specific areas.


Was it Chicago?
I saw it there exactly as described this weekend and did not buy.
Decided to buy some Victoria Beard pants blazer and Ted Baker blazer for some work events. Major regret!!


----------



## victoroliveira

i'm dead. what a steal! 



MonsieurMode said:


> Scored a Cassette in black at my Nordstrom Rack for 68% off.
> It was marked "repaired/refurbished" but the only wear was some marks on the leather, which all came out after I moisturized the entire bag carefully with a white cloth.
> View attachment 4686997


----------



## MonsieurMode

wisconsin said:


> Was it Chicago?
> I saw it there exactly as described this weekend and did not buy.
> Decided to buy some Victoria Beard pants blazer and Ted Baker blazer for some work events. Major regret!!



It was! My only regret is that it doesn't have the BV tags or dustbag


----------



## Cindy Shan3

MonsieurMode said:


> It was! My only regret is that it doesn't have the BV tags or dustbag


Hi do you mind share the store location? I go to Chicago occasionally and would like to stop by if get a chance


----------



## indiaink

MonsieurMode said:


> It was! My only regret is that it doesn't have the BV tags or dustbag


You may be able to pick those up at your next visit to a BV boutique; just make sure you have the bag.


----------



## victorypie928

What do people think of the Fondante colour for the padded cassette? I’m worried it won’t be versatile enough!


----------



## victorypie928

Does padded cassette have a serial no. Inside the bag?


----------



## jbags07

MonsieurMode said:


> Scored a Cassette in black at my Nordstrom Rack for 68% off.
> It was marked "repaired/refurbished" but the only wear was some marks on the leather, which all came out after I moisturized the entire bag carefully with a white cloth.
> View attachment 4686997


Wow!  What a fabulous score, and  gorgeous bag


----------



## 12805268

Just wondering if anyone here has purchased the Bottega Veneta Cassette Bag (this is *not *the padded one) and if so, how durable is it?
All responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tish22

alyssalenore said:


> Purchased mine earlier this month!


Perfect color!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

alyssalenore said:


> Purchased mine earlier this month!


Is this the caramel colour on the website? I love it.


----------



## evathepurselover

I'd love to know as well! I've went on stores to check it out but still hesitating to buy it. I think it's gorgeous and timeless and very very lightweight but would love to have the opinion of those that pull the trigger!


----------



## Lcee

I've had mine for several months and love it.  My opinion is that the bag is very durable and practical. Its still in perfect condition despite frequent use (up until the lockdown). The leather is very soft but doesn't show any scratches and as mentioned the bag is very lightweight. Its lovely to the touch, easy to get into and sits comfortable on my hip when worn either on on the shoulder or as a cross body.  Definitely recommend if you want a smaller bag.


----------



## awaterdroplet

I'm so tempted to get the padded cassette!
Can anyone comment on how this bag look with calfskin vs lambskin?


----------



## momopursey

Hello, I just bought the padded cassette bag and I noticed that the edge of the strap is peeling off. I was wondering if this peeling on the strap is common? 

Also, does the bag come with a serial code and a bottega veneta serial code card? If so, where can I locate the serial code on the bag?

Lastly, is the strap supposed to have a bottega veneta engraved stamp? I do not see mine on this bag..


----------



## victoroliveira

momopursey said:


> Hello, I just bought the padded cassette bag and I noticed that the edge of the strap is peeling off. I was wondering if this peeling on the strap is common?
> 
> Also, does the bag come with a serial code and a bottega veneta serial code card? If so, where can I locate the serial code on the bag?
> 
> Lastly, is the strap supposed to have a bottega veneta engraved stamp? I do not see mine on this bag..
> 
> View attachment 4780206



Is it pre owned? Because I have mine since February and still looks brand new.
Mine is non padded version, there's no engraving in the strap.. but I think the padded has it.
There's no card, the serial is located inside the pouch. close to the zippper when its fully open.


----------



## Tltxx

Just received my new Padded Cassette in Plaster with Gold Hardware! Head over heels for this bag!


----------



## winkzpinkz

Decided to go forward to purchase the cassette bag! Mine is the seasonal design with the contrast colors, having the white interior and black exterior. Absolutely love the leather on the cassette bag! Here are some eye-candies!

Just a short story: Fell in love with the padded version initially and thought the non-padded version was too boring. However, after trying the bags in store, I realized the padded version was too flashy on me. Instead, I started to appreciate the simplicity of the non-padded version


----------



## ksuromax

winkzpinkz said:


> Decided to go forward to purchase the cassette bag! Mine is the seasonal design with the contrast colors, having the white interior and black exterior. Absolutely love the leather on the cassette bag! Here are some eye-candies!
> 
> Just a short story: Fell in love with the padded version initially and thought the non-padded version was too boring. However, after trying the bags in store, I realized the padded version was too flashy on me. Instead, I started to appreciate the simplicity of the non-padded version
> View attachment 4820326
> View attachment 4820327
> View attachment 4820328


you look great and it really suits your frame


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I’m just now exploring this bag. Yeah, I realize I’m late, but that seems to always be the case in my “bag” life. Lol. Thank you all for the photos — super helpful. I’m really loving the padded white w/ GHW.

Please keep the photos coming!


----------



## MarkWoo

Just ordered a non padded black cassette from Mr Porter. It’s my first Bottega bag. I’m a guy and most of my bags are Prada nylon so I’m not familiar with any animail skin bags.Is there anything I should be aware with this lambskin? I know it might be get some marks easily and definitely wear over time(of course). Would you guys recommend using waterproof products on lambskin bag? Much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Ruxby

MarkWoo said:


> Just ordered a non padded black cassette from Mr Porter. It’s my first Bottega bag. I’m a guy and most of my bags are Prada nylon so I’m not familiar with any animail skin bags.Is there anything I should be aware with this lambskin? I know it might be get some marks easily and definitely wear over time(of course). Would you guys recommend using waterproof products on lambskin bag? Much appreciated. Thank you.



I wouldn’t recommend using any products and just let the leather age naturally. Just avoid getting it wet because it will leave a water stain if you don’t pat it dry right away. My cassette and arco tote still looks good after a couple of months of use. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## MarkWoo

Ruxby said:


> I wouldn’t recommend using any products and just let the leather age naturally. Just avoid getting it wet because it will leave a water stain if you don’t pat it dry right away. My cassette and arco tote still looks good after a couple of months of use. Enjoy your new bag.


Thank you for your reply. I will follow your suggestion and enjoy the bag definitely  . They just shipped my bag from Milan after I placed my order few hours ago. Can’t wait.


----------



## MarkWoo

Hi, everyone. I just received the bag, it’s really lovely but I’m not sure it’s normal or should be considered “quality issue” for this BV bag. One stitch on the strap looks uneven and the some threads end exposed. Also the back of the strap, I guess it’s side painting. It seems start peel  off a little bit(very tiny).
I won’t mind a little “defect” as long as it won’t cause any serious issues while starting use it. Please let me know what you guys think. Should I keep it? Or should I send it back? thank you very much.


----------



## bmk33

The loose stitch would bother me. I’d exchange and call customer service to make sure a perfect bag would be sent


----------



## indiaink

.


----------



## grietje

The defects are very small but not ideal.  I’m not sure if getting another will resolve it (meaning you might wind up with other defects) but it’s worth a shot.


----------



## victoroliveira

I have the exact same bag, bought in February.. I already used a few times and mine looks newer than yours. No threads and no peeling. I know it's very frustrating but I would return it. 



MarkWoo said:


> Hi, everyone. I just received the bag, it’s really lovely but I’m not sure it’s normal or should be considered “quality issue” for this BV bag. One stitch on the strap looks uneven and the some threads end exposed. Also the back of the strap, I guess it’s side painting. It seems start peel  off a little bit(very tiny).
> I won’t mind a little “defect” as long as it won’t cause any serious issues while starting use it. Please let me know what you guys think. Should I keep it? Or should I send it back? thank you very much.
> View attachment 4851986
> View attachment 4851987
> View attachment 4851988
> View attachment 4851989
> View attachment 4851990
> View attachment 4851991
> View attachment 4851992
> View attachment 4851993
> View attachment 4851994
> View attachment 4851995


----------



## muchstuff

MarkWoo said:


> Hi, everyone. I just received the bag, it’s really lovely but I’m not sure it’s normal or should be considered “quality issue” for this BV bag. One stitch on the strap looks uneven and the some threads end exposed. Also the back of the strap, I guess it’s side painting. It seems start peel  off a little bit(very tiny).
> I won’t mind a little “defect” as long as it won’t cause any serious issues while starting use it. Please let me know what you guys think. Should I keep it? Or should I send it back? thank you very much.
> View attachment 4851986
> View attachment 4851987
> View attachment 4851988
> View attachment 4851989
> View attachment 4851990
> View attachment 4851991
> View attachment 4851992
> View attachment 4851993
> View attachment 4851994
> View attachment 4851995


At that price? I’d return it. Accepting defects in high ends bags is a slippery slope, the brands shouldn’t be able to get away with shoddy work.


----------



## MarkWoo

Thank you all for all your lovely replies. Yes I would book the return or exchange(only if I did not need to pay extra customs). I bought a big wallet from bottega years ago.  I was very pleased with the quality . I saw a review video on YouTube, the Korean lady has the same bag, and I can see the same defects on her strap. That is just sad considering their bags are super pricey( in Asia the price is much higher than Europe)


----------



## Harper Quinn

I ordered the tan colour as I’ve been thinking of this bag for so long. I had a 10% discount from Matches. Not 100% sure... Help!


----------



## RT1

Harper Quinn said:


> I ordered the tan colour as I’ve been thinking of this bag for so long. I had a 10% discount from Matches. Not 100% sure... Help!
> 
> View attachment 4852397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852398


I’m no help to you...I think it looks great on you.    I just kinda wonder about the “puffiness” on this bag and how it will hold up long term?


----------



## CM SF

I just received mine from the BV website in the Camping color. It has the exact same threads and glazing. I have a feeling this is just how the bag is. Hope this helps! 





MarkWoo said:


> Hi, everyone. I just received the bag, it’s really lovely but I’m not sure it’s normal or should be considered “quality issue” for this BV bag. One stitch on the strap looks uneven and the some threads end exposed. Also the back of the strap, I guess it’s side painting. It seems start peel  off a little bit(very tiny).
> I won’t mind a little “defect” as long as it won’t cause any serious issues while starting use it. Please let me know what you guys think. Should I keep it? Or should I send it back? thank you very much.
> View attachment 4851986
> View attachment 4851987
> View attachment 4851988
> View attachment 4851989
> View attachment 4851990
> View attachment 4851991
> View attachment 4851992
> View attachment 4851993
> View attachment 4851994
> View attachment 4851995


----------



## MarkWoo

Harper Quinn said:


> I ordered the tan colour as I’ve been thinking of this bag for so long. I had a 10% discount from Matches. Not 100% sure... Help!
> 
> View attachment 4852397
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852398


Looks like this padded version has same thread issue on the straps as well.
The color is beautiful on you.


----------



## V0N1B2

What do you mean by ‘thread issue’? Are you referring to the seam on the strap due to it not being one continuous piece of leather? *Rather being two separate pieces glued/stitched together.


----------



## MarkWoo

V0N1B2 said:


> What do you mean by ‘thread issue’? Are you referring to the seam on the strap due to it not being one continuous piece of leather? *Rather being two separate pieces glued/stitched together.


This is what I meant, same as mine.


----------



## Harper Quinn

MarkWoo said:


> This is what I meant, same as mine.
> View attachment 4852636
> 
> View attachment 4852637


Oh wow you’re more eagle eyed than me. I hadn’t spotted it!


----------



## Tltxx

Staying home on a quiet Wednesday


----------



## bmk33

Tltxx said:


> Staying home on a quiet Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 4857174


This is really my favorite color!


----------



## J.T.

Hi everyone, 

This might be a very random question ,but just curious what others might use the inside pocket zip pocket for?

I find it too small to fit my card holder without making it feel stuffed, so I rarely find myself using it for anything  really.

Just curious if anyone makes good use of it?


----------



## victoroliveira

J.T. said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This might be a very random question ,but just curious what others might use the inside pocket zip pocket for?
> 
> I find it too small to fit my card holder without making it feel stuffed, so I rarely find myself using it for anything  really.
> 
> Just curious if anyone makes good use of it?


When I’m not carrying my wallet, I put my credit card. Easier to pull in and out. Sometimes my AirPods..


----------



## Kein Engel

I really love this bag but I’m worried about trashing the lambskin leather. The chain is super heavy too


----------



## PLC7

Would those who have the bag mind posting a WIMB?  Would love to see how it packs!


----------



## victoroliveira

PLC7 said:


> Would those who have the bag mind posting a WIMB?  Would love to see how it packs!


Hi! I hope this helps. 
Wallet, sunglass case, hand sanitizer, airpods, key and also my iphone 11 pro max. I have the non padded


----------



## PLC7

So helpful, thank you! Basically the exact same things I’d be putting in mine, except the sunglasses. Love the un-padded version.


----------



## beekmanhill

victoroliveira said:


> Hi! I hope this helps.
> Wallet, sunglass case, hand sanitizer, airpods, key and also my iphone 11 pro max. I have the non padded
> 
> View attachment 4873626


So helpful.  I'm deciding on a color.


----------



## gloomfilter

Just bought the black non-padded cassette after eyeing it for a while — my first Bottega Veneta bag.  I remember curiously checking out a fancy Bottega Veneta boutique in high school without a dime, and an SA being so kind to me there, excitedly showing me many bags in the collection even though it was obvious that I wouldn’t be able to purchase anything. Now, decades later, joined the club


----------



## JavaJo

CM SF said:


> I just received mine from the BV website in the Camping color. It has the exact same threads and glazing. I have a feeling this is just how the bag is. Hope this helps!


Hi, curious about the colour “camping”.  Is it more like Charcoal grey?  or dark olive green?  i can’t tell from the website.  TIA!


----------



## gloomfilter

JavaJo said:


> Hi, curious about the colour “camping”.  Is it more like Charcoal grey?  or dark olive green?  i can’t tell from the website.  TIA!



I was looking at this color as well, and from my impression, I think it's supposed to be a dark olive green, but I haven't seen it in person, and am not sure!


----------



## Tingeling

I've fallen in love with the kiwi suede, but I worry about the suede getting ruined and the chain being so heavy. What to do. Also love the plaster color...Anyone had trouble with color transfere?


----------



## Tltxx

Tingeling said:


> I've fallen in love with the kiwi suede, but I worry about the suede getting ruined and the chain being so heavy. What to do. Also love the plaster color...Anyone had trouble with color transfere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900451
> View attachment 4900453


Love the plaster colour! I haven’t had any issues with colour transfers yet! I’ve been caught in some light rain with mine and haven’t had any issues as well!


----------



## Tingeling

Tltxx said:


> Love the plaster colour! I haven’t had any issues with colour transfers yet! I’ve been caught in some light rain with mine and haven’t had any issues as well!


That is great, thank you. I love the plaster so much. Tryed on the white in store yesterday but I found it to be too bright of a white. Maybe I’ll pull the trigger on the plaster for an early xmas gift to myself and leave that chain for now lol. It was really heavy!![/QUOTE]


----------



## wifiChicken

Wow, i am inlove with your bag!! It looks stunning. The size, color and everything about it seems perfect. Great look!


----------



## flexatron1

I have always wanted this bag!!! Not specifically this color but now that I saw this, I'm considering it as well. Thank you!


----------



## vanillacherry

Hi! First time poster in the BV thread! I’m considering the non-padded Cassette, in either the Bordeaux or the Bright Red. Wondering if anyone has any mod pics to share


----------



## am2022

pls tell me this is plaster ! ❤️


Tltxx said:


> Staying home on a quiet Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 4857174


----------



## purrsiantea

Kein Engel said:


> I really love this bag but I’m worried about trashing the lambskin leather. The chain is super heavy too
> 
> View attachment 4872135



I have to admit I was never tooo big on Bottega until I saw this bag. It's STUNNING. I'm sure that chain would be too heavy for me but I don't even care.


----------



## Tltxx

amacasa said:


> pls tell me this is plaster ! ❤


Yep, it’s plaster! The colour is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Elle610

Hi everyone!

This is my first time posting, but I have been a long-time lurker especially in the BV section

I just found out that Selfridges.com is currently doing an up tp 20% sale for many items including BV. I'm not sure how good Selfridges online shopping is since I've encountered mixed reviews. I myself have just placed an order for a mini Arco because of how much cheaper it is compared to US retail prices.

Sharing the link below in case anyone is interested:






						BOTTEGA VENETA - Bags - Selfridges | Shop Online
					

Shop the BOTTEGA VENETA Bags range from our Bags department for a wide range of BOTTEGA VENETA Bags | Available to buy online from Selfridges.com




					www.selfridges.com


----------



## Yinglin

amacasa said:


> pls tell me this is plaster ! ❤


I have this same bag and i love it! the bag is super light and i enjoy carrying it very much ~


----------



## meowmeow94

Casette bag is bae!


----------



## carolinalazaro9

Has anyone else noticed that Selfridges has the cassette chain bag for a little over $700 LESS than every other retailer? The classic one without chain is also $500 less than every where else... they don't have every single color, but they still have a lot of nice ones! I myself just ordered the chain black and gold which has been sold out for awhile. Is this a fluke? I've never purchased through Selfridges but I know they are similar to a Saks/Neimans, still a little surprised the price was so much lower than everywhere else! Thought it was because it was overseas at first but even Harrods is nowhere near this price.






						BOTTEGA VENETA The Chain Cassette intrecciato leather cross-body bag
					

It may be an archival design for the Italian label, but Bottega Veneta has been putting a new spin on its woven designs for its latest collection, whether that’s in the form of trousers or The Chain Cassette cross-body bag. Cut from glossy leather, it's offset by the oversized weaves that form...



					www.selfridges.com


----------



## LeslieE

Got the caramel one, it’s my first piece from BV. I’ve had my eye on this bag for awhile and managed to get one from mireyna_fashionlover at a great price. The previous owner had only used it once and it arrived today. ☺️ Such a soft and light bag kinda just want to squeeze it lol


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

yummy! congrats, a very beautiful bag!


----------



## carolinalazaro9

This is my first BV piece as well and it has instantly become my new favorite bag in my collection! Got it for almost $800 off through Selfridges and it just arrived today.

IMO Daniel Lee has brilliantly expanded the brand’s customer reach with his new styles. I’ve always respected Bottega’s strong history and quality, but personally felt the bags were a tad too plain for my taste. The cassette bag is a work of art!


----------



## LeslieE

Beautiful!!


carolinalazaro9 said:


> This is my first BV piece as well and it has instantly become my new favorite bag in my collection! Got it for almost $800 off through Selfridges and it just arrived today.
> 
> IMO Daniel Lee has brilliantly expanded the brand’s customer reach with his new styles. I’ve always respected Bottega’s strong history and quality, but personally felt the bags were a tad too plain for my taste. The cassette bag is a work of art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925437
> View attachment 4925438
> View attachment 4925439


----------



## Marsreiko

carolinalazaro9 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Selfridges has the cassette chain bag for a little over $700 LESS than every other retailer? The classic one without chain is also $500 less than every where else... they don't have every single color, but they still have a lot of nice ones! I myself just ordered the chain black and gold which has been sold out for awhile. Is this a fluke? I've never purchased through Selfridges but I know they are similar to a Saks/Neimans, still a little surprised the price was so much lower than everywhere else! Thought it was because it was overseas at first but even Harrods is nowhere near this price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA The Chain Cassette intrecciato leather cross-body bag
> 
> 
> It may be an archival design for the Italian label, but Bottega Veneta has been putting a new spin on its woven designs for its latest collection, whether that’s in the form of trousers or The Chain Cassette cross-body bag. Cut from glossy leather, it's offset by the oversized weaves that form...
> 
> 
> 
> www.selfridges.com



OMG yes I just found out. I was about to purchase from the Bottega Veneta website but thought I'd search around to see if anyone else had it first. Just placed my order!


----------



## kbcrew

CM SF said:


> I need the grey suede! Anyone have an idea of when these will be released?



did you end up getting this bag in the grey suede? If so how are you liking it? I’m trying so hard to locate one in the US.


----------



## IntheOcean

carolinalazaro9 said:


> This is my first BV piece as well and it has instantly become my new favorite bag in my collection! Got it for almost $800 off through Selfridges and it just arrived today.
> 
> IMO Daniel Lee has brilliantly expanded the brand’s customer reach with his new styles. I’ve always respected Bottega’s strong history and quality, but personally felt the bags were a tad too plain for my taste. The cassette bag is a work of art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925437
> View attachment 4925438
> View attachment 4925439


I have to say, the chain does look good on this bag! Congrats.


----------



## IntheOcean

LeslieE said:


> Got the caramel one, it’s my first piece from BV. I’ve had my eye on this bag for awhile and managed to get one from mireyna_fashionlover at a great price. The previous owner had only used it once and it arrived today. ☺ Such a soft and light bag kinda just want to squeeze it lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925408


Beautiful color! Congrats on your first BV.


----------



## kbcrew

I’m a sahm looking into buying the cassette bag in leather. To the ladies that own this bag do you think it’s a good everyday bag that will look good with very casual day wear? Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kateveronica

Have you found it’s lost it’s shape at all ?


----------



## victoroliveira

Kateveronica said:


> Have you found it’s lost it’s shape at all ?


I have the non padded since February and haven’t changed anything. My bag is stored in my closed with nothing inside. Still the same since the day I bought it.


----------



## LemonDrop

I’m brand new to BV. And shop 100% on line. Is this bag/chain as heavy as it looks?


----------



## carolinalazaro9

LemonDrop said:


> I’m brand new to BV. And shop 100% on line. Is this bag/chain as heavy as it looks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952365


It’s heavy. Not outrageously so but if you prefer light/medium weight bags, it’s not a good option. Have you held the Gucci Dionysus in person? I have that in the small size and The chain cassette is even heavier than the Dionysus (which I’ve seen people complain about on here too). If you live near a Saks, most of them have a Bottega booth - I bought my cassette online but went to try it on at saks (since I feel more comfortable trying bags on there than at the actual boutiques).


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Have you all seen the major price increase of the padded version? There's a few on selfridges, 24s and maybe a few other sites at the previous price. If you're looking to get one soon, get one at the old price before they change it. They went from £2000 - 2300 this week!


----------



## carolinalazaro9

holy smokes!! thats crazy! if anyone uses selfridges make sure you also use jewel for cashback, they have 6.3% cashback!

did the chain pouch go up in price too? it looks like it's $3690 USD now, but i cant remember what the price was before. Ive really been wanting to get the chain pouch since i love my chain cassette...might have to do that sooner rather than later lol


----------



## averagejoe

I started a thread for my new Cassette, but wanted to add my bag here too:


----------



## victoroliveira

averagejoe said:


> I started a thread for my new Cassette, but wanted to add my bag here too:


Bag twins!! I looove this bag


----------



## Yinglin

Tingeling said:


> I've fallen in love with the kiwi suede, but I worry about the suede getting ruined and the chain being so heavy. What to do. Also love the plaster color...Anyone had trouble with color transfere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900451
> View attachment 4900453


I have that same exact bag in plaster and I do have a slight color transfer but I don't mind it lol I have used the bag a lot lol


----------



## Louboutin329

averagejoe said:


> I started a thread for my new Cassette, but wanted to add my bag here too:


I purchased this same exact bag in February and I absolutely love it! Great choice!


----------



## Tingeling

Yinglin said:


> I have that same exact bag in plaster and I do have a slight color transfer but I don't mind it lol I have used the bag a lot lol


Ahh, yes love the plaster so much! Thank's


----------



## gloomfilter

Anybody use a bag organizer for the bag? Have seen some sadder looking unpadded cassettes in the wild, and wondering if it might be worth it to get an organizer so it keeps its shape more.

Also, I've noticed some glazing issues on the strap -- seems to be peeling  wonder if anyone else has any of these issues too. Thank you!


----------



## victoroliveira

gloomfilter said:


> Anybody use a bag organizer for the bag? Have seen some sadder looking unpadded cassettes in the wild, and wondering if it might be worth it to get an organizer so it keeps its shape more.
> 
> Also, I've noticed some glazing issues on the strap -- seems to be peeling  wonder if anyone else has any of these issues too. Thank you!


Hi! I have the non padded since February 2020.
No problems with glazing at all. Actually, my bag still brand new. 
About the organizer, I never seen one for the cassette. I think the problem with the shape that you mentioned is because when you overpack this bag, it does looks weird.. but if you keep light with the basics (phone, wallet, hand sanitizer, keys and other small item) will be fine.


----------



## EmilyM111

Hello Mrs


----------



## gloomfilter

nikka007 said:


> Hello Mrs



That color is  Congratulations on your new acquisition  What a perfect summer bag!


----------



## EmilyM111

gloomfilter said:


> That color is  Congratulations on your new acquisition  What a perfect summer bag!


I KNOW, thank you . I have a Hermes Constance in this colour but the BV design is more discreet. Love it.


----------



## amandacasey

Just ordered her yesterday! I’m debating between this and the caramel non chain padded.


----------



## fashion16

amandacasey said:


> Just ordered her yesterday! I’m debating between this and the caramel non chain padded.


Love this bag. Visited it in the story recently. The green looks amazing with gold


----------



## Fashion412

I am SO OBSESSED! So glad I tried this bag on in the store and was able to order online. This is the color caramel, and I've included my mini pouch also in the color caramel as a comparison - they are pretty much the exact same color.  




The cassette leather is a little shinier.


----------



## kasslynne!!

Fashion412 said:


> I am SO OBSESSED! So glad I tried this bag on in the store and was able to order online. This is the color caramel, and I've included my mini pouch also in the color caramel as a comparison - they are pretty much the exact same color.



I LOVE this bag in this color. It is on my "wish list" I think I will need to grab it up for Fall 2021! Great choice and congratulations!


----------



## Evergreen602

The caramel color is stunning.  Congratulations on your two beautiful bags!


----------



## amandacasey

Just arrived, and I love the colour. One that that concerns me is the closure. every time you open and close your bag, you have you smush/grip one of the squares/pads. Has anyone who owns this bag experienced deflating on the puff used to open and close?

Not sure I’m keeping it but wanted to share pics nonetheless for anyone interested in the racing green colour. I’m also a bit concerned about me scratching this soft buttery smooth leather.


----------



## averagejoe

amandacasey said:


> Just arrived, and I love the colour. One that that concerns me is the closure. every time you open and close your bag, you have you smush/grip one of the squares/pads. Has anyone who owns this bag experienced deflating on the puff used to open and close?
> 
> Not sure I’m keeping it but wanted to share pics nonetheless for anyone interested in the racing green colour. I’m also a bit concerned about me scratching this soft buttery smooth leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083926
> View attachment 5083927
> View attachment 5083928
> View attachment 5083929


Congratulations! Is it possible to just grab the bottom edge which is flat to maneuver the locking mechanism into place? It isn't as convenient, but it will prevent a spot from developing on the more prominent puffy part above it from a finger touching that part all the time.


----------



## amandacasey

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Is it possible to just grab the bottom edge which is flat to maneuver the locking mechanism into place? It isn't as convenient, but it will prevent a spot from developing on the more prominent puffy part above it from a finger touching that part all the time.


Thank you! Not fully, as it is really a narrow little sliver of glazing and doesn’t allow for the grip required to open it. I did try from the corner which is a tad better but this bag does seem very delicate to me


----------



## eunaddict

amandacasey said:


> Thank you! Not fully, as it is really a narrow little sliver of glazing and doesn’t allow for the grip required to open it. I did try from the corner which is a tad better but this bag does seem very delicate to me



Mmm, looks like Daniel Lee picked up that clasp mechanism from Celine  - I've honestly been awful about yanking down on the flap of my Belt bag to get the lock to perform - sorta using the tension from the shoulder strap lifting the bag vs me yanking the flap down to close the bag. I've been eyeing this bag for a while (and don't have a store nearby to try) but if the mechanism is hard while the bag is delicate then....The Pouch it is?


----------



## amandacasey

eunaddict said:


> Mmm, looks like Daniel Lee picked up that clasp mechanism from Celine  - I've honestly been awful about yanking down on the flap of my Belt bag to get the lock to perform - sorta using the tension from the shoulder strap lifting the bag vs me yanking the flap down to close the bag. I've been eyeing this bag for a while (and don't have a store nearby to try) but if the mechanism is hard while the bag is delicate then....The Pouch it is?


Oh true, yeah it’s the exact same clasp, I used to have the belt bag and the closure did bother me a bit, but it wasn’t bad in terms of creating an impression on the leather as the leather was grained and more durable. And mixed with the puffy leather, ooh it worries me. I did see a YouTube review where someone discussed this effect on her bag. The pouch is a lovely option!!


----------



## yayaisnan

Obsessed with this bag/color, but will i regret this color choice in a few years? i saw someone wearing it in person yesterday and it was stunning. they were also a Bravolebrity so they def have more money to spend on a non classic piece lol


----------



## averagejoe

yayaisnan said:


> Obsessed with this bag/color, but will i regret this color choice in a few years? i saw someone wearing it in person yesterday and it was stunning. they were also a Bravolebrity so they def have more money to spend on a non classic piece lol
> 
> View attachment 5085740


We often don't even know if we will stop liking various styles in a few years. I know of people getting a Chanel Classic Flap and wanted it for years prior, but stopped liking it. 

Our tastes will probably change. Get the bag that you like now, because it is hard to predict if we will still like it in the future.


----------



## kasslynne!!

Wow! this leather. Love the RainTree (green) & Chili (Red). Raisin is the purple. This leather is beautiful, but curious how it would hold up with scratches


----------



## atoizzard5

Joining the club


----------



## baglici0us

My new Raintree padded cassette - a little souvenir from Maui! ❤


----------



## J.T.

baglici0us said:


> My new Raintree padded cassette - a little souvenir from Maui! ❤
> 
> View attachment 5100825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100879


Stunning colour! Congrats!


----------



## annie9999

I'm in- Raintree.


----------



## Euclase

annie9999 said:


> I'm in- Raintree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112543


 A pebbled leather Cassette in Raintree?! That's freaking _gorgeous_!


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> A pebbled leather Cassette in Raintree?! That's freaking _gorgeous_!


And how about that gold hardware detail on the side of the straps?


----------



## annie9999

Euclase said:


> A pebbled leather Cassette in Raintree?! That's freaking _gorgeous_!





Evergreen602 said:


> And how about that gold hardware detail on the side of the straps?


Thank you.


----------



## yahoo33

Has anyone tried the mini one yet? I wonder what it fits


----------



## Tltxx

yahoo33 said:


> Has anyone tried the mini one yet? I wonder what it fits


Looks like it JUST fits the essentials! But honestly that’s all I carry around nowadays…definitely on my wish list


----------



## Pennypen

Does anyone have the Chain Cassette in Suede? I'm so in love it and considering buying it. Any reviews? Is the material/bag overall fairly durable? Thanks in advance!


----------



## enza991

Hi,i hust bought the super mini cassette from the official BV website,but doesn't have the classic white tag on the interior.Is normal?


----------



## enza991

and it's normal there are already few light marks on the leather?


----------



## atoizzard5

enza991 said:


> Hi,i hust bought the super mini cassette from the official BV website,but doesn't have the classic white tag on the interior.Is normal?



Is there a pocket? I have not seen this mini version but I have a padded cassette and the tag is inside the pocket. If purchased directly from BV then it shouldn’t be a problem. You can always send an email to customer service or visit a boutique if there are any in your area.


----------



## enza991

atoizzard5 said:


> Is there a pocket? I have not seen this mini version but I have a padded cassette and the tag is inside the pocket. If purchased directly from BV then it shouldn’t be a problem. You can always send an email to customer service or visit a boutique if there are any in your area.





atoizzard5 said:


> Is there a pocket? I have not seen this mini version but I have a padded cassette and the tag is inside the pocket. If purchased directly from BV then it shouldn’t be a problem. You can always send an email to customer service or visit a boutique if there are any in your area.


Hi,it's the new super mini cassette bag.I bought it few days ago from their official website and i just noticed it doesn't have the white tag


----------



## am2022

Anybody here got the COBALT chain cassette yet ? My SA is holding it for me
But I’m not sure with the weight !


----------



## Geddes

I love this bag and have hunted high and low for a black with silver hardware padded cassette that doesn't have issues. They either have scratches, bad creasing, disconnected inking, the list goes on…….
I’ve exhausted everywhere in London, on line NAP, MyTheresa and everyone has been disappointing. For a bag that cost £2370 is it too much to ask that a bag be perfect to start off ?? If it’s going to have scratches I’d much rather I did them !!!!


----------



## veevee1

Does anybody have the regular cassette in the color camping? I’m otherwise planning on black but would like a “dark ambiguous neutral” if possible. My favorite BV color ever is tourmaline from the TM days, and I’m wondering if camping would act like a olive green counterpart. (I’m also planning on the padded cassette in fondante!)


----------



## tinkerbell68

I have a one month trip to Paris planned for September (assuming the COVID gods are with me!) and I'm searching for the perfect cross-body bag for days spent wandering through the city. While I have a Celine micro nano and a very old Prada nylon, I am considering the regular cassette for a pop of color against my monochromatic wardrobe...mallard or cobalt are both so beautiful. Wondering if anyone here could speak to its weight, capacity and size...hard to tell from the pics on the website. TIA.


----------



## KittyCattt

This may be a weird question, since the leather strap version IS meant to be worn cross-body, but does anyone wear it as a shoulder bag (under the armpit) by any chance? I recently got the lavender padded with leather strap and I am in love with the bag itself, but also wish it could be worn as a shoulder bag if there is a way to do that. TIA 
(p.s I know lavender is probably not everyone's cup of tea but anyone else in love with this purple?  The shade changes depending on the lighting too!)


----------



## KittyCattt

Geddes said:


> I love this bag and have hunted high and low for a black with silver hardware padded cassette that doesn't have issues. They either have scratches, bad creasing, disconnected inking, the list goes on…….
> I’ve exhausted everywhere in London, on line NAP, MyTheresa and everyone has been disappointing. For a bag that cost £2370 is it too much to ask that a bag be perfect to start off ?? If it’s going to have scratches I’d much rather I did them !!!!


I think it really just depend on your personal level of tolerance because you shouldn't force yourself to love something that you don't. As you can see in the photo above, my padded cassette has those 2 little dimples on each side close to the closure part. Some of the *more perfect* ones I've seen on social media or websites don't have those wrinkles. I also have some peeling issues in fact. But I think these *defects* are still within my *personal* tolerance because they are hand-made after all. I have a Chloé bag that has the same leather peeling issue and a Chanel cardholder with a slightly lopsided flap. Just saying these imperfections do exist across the board, and who knows, maybe the ones without peeling issue or unwanted wrinkles have other defects in areas you can't see in the picture. You never know until the owners point them out to you. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## atoizzard5

KittyCattt said:


> This may be a weird question, since the leather strap version IS meant to be worn cross-body, but does anyone wear it as a shoulder bag (under the armpit) by any chance? I recently got the lavender padded with leather strap and I am in love with the bag itself, but also wish it could be worn as a shoulder bag if there is a way to do that. TIA
> (p.s I know lavender is probably not everyone's cup of tea but anyone else in love with this purple?  The shade changes depending on the lighting too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147020



Gorgeous colour choice! Congrats! Yes, there is a way to wear it on the shoulder! My SA showed me how to do it and I wear it on the shoulder sometimes.

I will try my best to explain how to do it lol.

1-undo the buckle
2- take the shorter end of the strap with the buckle and loop it through the inside of the bag so it comes out on the other side - it should mostly be the buckle poking out
3- do the same with the longer strap, so now both ends of strap will criss cross on the inside (making an X)
4- close the bag
5- put buckle back into the hole you want
6- tuck the loose piece into the inside of the bag
Let me know if this makes sense lol. If not, I can take step by step pics!

It’s very easy to wear and works beautifully for summer outfits. I just don’t do it too often so I don’t crease the straps. Enjoy!


----------



## KittyCattt

atoizzard5 said:


> Gorgeous colour choice! Congrats! Yes, there is a way to wear it on the shoulder! My SA showed me how to do it and I wear it on the shoulder sometimes.
> 
> I will try my best to explain how to do it lol.
> 
> 1-undo the buckle
> 2- take the shorter end of the strap with the buckle and loop it through the inside of the bag so it comes out on the other side - it should mostly be the buckle poking out
> 3- do the same with the longer strap, so now both ends of strap will criss cross on the inside (making an X)
> 4- close the bag
> 5- put buckle back into the hole you want
> 6- tuck the loose piece into the inside of the bag
> Let me know if this makes sense lol. If not, I can take step by step pics!
> 
> It’s very easy to wear and works beautifully for summer outfits. I just don’t do it too often so I don’t crease the straps. Enjoy!


Is this what you meant?


Because my sa also taught me this way to loop the straps. But after trying a few times I am realizing this method actually puts stress on the edge of the flap (circled) and I don't really want to risk changing the shape of the bag.   


Let me know if how I did it was what you meant, and regardless thanks so much for chiming in!!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Beautiful lilac


----------



## atoizzard5

KittyCattt said:


> Is this what you meant?
> View attachment 5147511
> 
> Because my sa also taught me this way to loop the straps. But after trying a few times I am realizing this method actually puts stress on the edge of the flap (circled) and I don't really want to risk changing the shape of the bag.
> View attachment 5147513
> 
> Let me know if how I did it was what you meant, and regardless thanks so much for chiming in!!!



close!! This is what it should look like:



so you have to undo the buckle first, so there will be two separate pieces that aren’t connected anymore. Then you take both pieces, criss cross on the inside, then do up the buckle again. I’ll take some pics soon and post for you


----------



## KittyCattt

atoizzard5 said:


> close!! This is what it should look like:
> View attachment 5147546
> 
> 
> so you have to undo the buckle first, so there will be two separate pieces that aren’t connected anymore. Then you take both pieces, criss cross on the inside, then do up the buckle again. I’ll take some pics soon and post for you


Can't wait! And is this the new thunder color?


----------



## atoizzard5

KittyCattt said:


> Can't wait! And is this the new thunder color?



no it’s actually Fondante  the dark brown colour!


----------



## amandacasey

My new maple chain cassette. It’s very pumpkin in real life, not sure if I’m keeping it… can anyone share their opinion on the colour- yay or nay? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
o


----------



## atoizzard5

amandacasey said:


> My new maple chain cassette. It’s very pumpkin in real life, not sure if I’m keeping it… can anyone share their opinion on the colour- yay or nay?



I personally love the colour but do think it can be hard to style - also depends on if it compliments your skin tone. Do you like it?




KittyCattt said:


> Can't wait! And is this the new thunder color?



Okay here are some pics! Hope this helps 

Step 1: undo the buckle



Step 2: criss cross the straps



Step 3: close the bag



Step 4: do up the buckle (I use the second last hole as that makes it comfortable on the shoulder)



Step 5: tuck in the remaining strap piece



and that’s it! Let me know if it works for you    

My strap got a bit wrinkly because I packed the bag with me on a trip and carefully put the strap inside the bag.. I wonder if that’s the best way to store the strap when travelling? I don’t mind that much because it’s not noticeable when worn and it should straighten out in a bit.. the leather is so soft so it’s to be expected I guess!


----------



## KittyCattt

atoizzard5 said:


> I personally love the colour but do think it can be hard to style - also depends on if it compliments your skin tone. Do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here are some pics! Hope this helps
> 
> Step 1: undo the buckle
> 
> View attachment 5154543
> 
> Step 2: criss cross the straps
> 
> View attachment 5154544
> 
> Step 3: close the bag
> 
> View attachment 5154545
> 
> Step 4: do up the buckle (I use the second last hole as that makes it comfortable on the shoulder)
> 
> View attachment 5154546
> 
> Step 5: tuck in the remaining strap piece
> View attachment 5154547
> 
> 
> and that’s it! Let me know if it works for you
> 
> My strap got a bit wrinkly because I packed the bag with me on a trip and carefully put the strap inside the bag.. I wonder if that’s the best way to store the strap when travelling? I don’t mind that much because it’s not noticeable when worn and it should straighten out in a bit.. the leather is so soft so it’s to be expected I guess!


Thanks so much  I'll give that a try!! I am also going to try folding up and tying the strap using a twilly soon (once I find one that goes with purple). My strap is a little wrinkly too, but yes I do see it being straighten out gradually after I wear it crossbody again  Regarding the best way to store the strap, I can share my twilly experience later on and reevaluate whether this method damages the strap and if this is a good way to shorten/organize it. Personally I find the cassette bag a bit small internally and I just don't have extra space to tuck in the strap. Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## KittyCattt

amandacasey said:


> My new maple chain cassette. It’s very pumpkin in real life, not sure if I’m keeping it… can anyone share their opinion on the colour- yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154363
> View attachment 5154364
> View attachment 5154365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o


I also agree with atoizzard5. I like the color itself and I personally think this is THE bag to be creative with colors, but it could get tricky trying to style with this shade. Maybe take a quick scan at your wardrobe and try to create some outfits that goes with the bag? HTH


----------



## annie9999

I shortened my cassette by threading the strap around the bag.  Seems to work well except the strap doesn't line up properly but overall is ok.


----------



## tinkerbell68




----------



## Evergreen602

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5157095
> View attachment 5157096


Just love the Linoleum color, and it's gorgeous in the Cassette.  I have the Mini Pouch in Linoleum, but came very close to getting the Cassette.  It was a tough decision, but BV will probably produce another color I love in the Cassette eventually. Enjoy this lovely bag!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Evergreen602 said:


> Just love the Linoleum color, and it's gorgeous in the Cassette.  I have the Mini Pouch in Linoleum, but came very close to getting the Cassette.  It was a tough decision, but BV will probably produce another color I love in the Cassette eventually. Enjoy this lovely bag!


All the colors are so beautiful! I had planned to get Mallard but saw the Linoleum IRL and the rest is history


----------



## veevee1

atoizzard5 said:


> no it’s actually Fondante  the dark brown colour!



Your posts prompted me to finally buy this bag in fondante!


----------



## atoizzard5

veevee1 said:


> Your posts prompted me to finally buy this bag in fondante!



OMG! Yay!!! I hope it’s perfect and you love it!   Did you buy online or in store?


----------



## veevee1

atoizzard5 said:


> OMG! Yay!!! I hope it’s perfect and you love it!   Did you buy online or in store?



I really love it! I bought online because I am extremely impatient and can't shop in person often these days. I've never seen this color in person but I felt really drawn to it - thanks for your posts as they made it difficult to resist!


----------



## gagabag

amandacasey said:


> My new maple chain cassette. It’s very pumpkin in real life, not sure if I’m keeping it… can anyone share their opinion on the colour- yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154363
> View attachment 5154364
> View attachment 5154365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o


I think the color is stunning! I’ve got my eye on this but have no nearby boutique. Are the gold chains removable?


----------



## amandacasey

gagabag said:


> I think the color is stunning! I’ve got my eye on this but have no nearby boutique. Are the gold chains removable?


Hi! None of the chains are removable


----------



## Euclase

amandacasey said:


> Hi! None of the chains are removable


@amandacasey is right.  A while ago I called my SA to ask about this because I'm a bit obsessed with the pebbled leather Cassette in Raintree, but statement gold hardware isn't my thing.  I'd have to take the bag to a leather worker to have them cut the stitching on the strap, remove the hardware, and restitch the strap.  I don't know if I want to go through that effort/expense, so I'm holding out to see if the bag goes on sale, or I find a nice one on the resale market.  *sigh*


----------



## bonne

Has someone seen these two Cassette bags in person and can you compare?

Men’s Cassette








						cassette
					

Bottega Veneta® men's cassette in black. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com
				






I like this one because it has the triangle detail, but I’m worried the leather might be too shiny? I’ve been wanting the regular cassette with the triangle detail from the padded version and this seems to have it! And the “men’s” version otherwise seems pretty close to the women’s version...

Women’s Cassette








						cassette
					

Bottega Veneta® women's cassette in black. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com
				






This is the standard one that I see around the forum. Doesn’t have the triangle buckle and leather seems more matte.

Can anyone who has seen both in person describe the differences?

A photo would also be amazing, if available, but I haven’t been able to find one online.

Thanks!


----------



## gloomfilter

I saw the men's cassette in person, and I have the standard/original one. The leather and construction is a tad bit different.

Regular cassette:
-Leather: Has three layers of leather in each leather strip (that makes the large woven bag); the feel of it is softer, plush, and more luxurious; finish is matte
-Construction: Because of softer leather, I've seen cassettes where the leather strips has somewhat stretched out/ misshaped and kind of bulges a bit from the weave so that it is less flat. This is probably because the strips are secured but stitches on the edges of the bag, so they can move a bit within the weave.

Men's cassette
-Leather: Thinner leather with only 1 layer for each strip of the weave; finish is shiny but not quite patent. To me, this seems to have a more casual look.
-Construction: straps are more stitches across the entire bag, and not just on the edges (you can see it in the picture of the bag with the flap open). As a result, while I'm not quite sure how this leather would wear over time, I wonder if the rectangular structure of the bag will last longer.


----------



## CocoGlitter

I am thinking about getting my first bag and I can’t decide between no chain and with chain. If anyone has some insight I would love to hear it


----------



## vanillacherry

CocoGlitter said:


> I am thinking about getting my first bag and I can’t decide between no chain and with chain. If anyone has some insight I would love to hear it



I absolutely love my cassette (without chains) because its so light and can be dressed up or down. One of the most versatile bags I have.


----------



## tinkerbell68

CocoGlitter said:


> I am thinking about getting my first bag and I can’t decide between no chain and with chain. If anyone has some insight I would love to hear it


I'd agree with @vanillacherry I purchased my cassette without the chain for a trip to Paris in a couple of weeks. I wanted something cross body and light as I imagine I'll be walking miles every day. It holds all the important stuff, is light, and if absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PamW

annie9999 said:


> View attachment 5155498
> View attachment 5155495
> View attachment 5155496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shortened my cassette by threading the strap around the bag.  Seems to work well except the strap doesn't line up properly but overall is ok.


Great idea! I have a flat in white, but want shoulder not cross. Thanks for the tip❤️


----------



## PamW

tinkerbell68 said:


> I'd agree with @vanillacherry I purchased my cassette without the chain for a trip to Paris in a couple of weeks. I wanted something cross body and light as I imagine I'll be walking miles every day. It holds all the important stuff, is light, and if absolutely beautiful!


IMHO So much lighter and easier to wear without the chain.


----------



## jessicanoelle

I was browsing on the BV website trying to figure out whether or not to buy the Cassette. Stunning bag and would likely want it in the color Caramel. Question though - how is the magnetic closure? Is it better than the old closure where you pull down and up?


----------



## Njeph

jessicanoelle said:


> I was browsing on the BV website trying to figure out whether or not to buy the Cassette. Stunning bag and would likely want it in the color Caramel. Question though - how is the magnetic closure? Is it better than the old closure where you pull down and up?


It’s a pull down and up magnetic closure. I want to get one too and tried it on at a store.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi All, for any one who owned this bag longer than 6 months do you think bag wears badly !? Any noticable  wear and tear !??


----------



## loves

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi All, for any one who owned this bag longer than 6 months do you think bag wears badly !? Any noticable  wear and tear !??


Mine is in plaster (off white) and I use it very often since I got itand it has held up so well. I’ve had mine for at least a year or longer.


----------



## CrazyCool01

loves said:


> Mine is in plaster (off white) and I use it very often since I got itand it has held up so well. I’ve had mine for at least a year or longer.


Thanks so much


----------



## Tltxx

loves said:


> Mine is in plaster (off white) and I use it very often since I got itand it has held up so well. I’ve had mine for at least a year or longer.


I’ve had my cassette for over a year now and it’s held up so well! Funny enough I also have the plaster colour and have had zero colour transfer. The lambskin is still buttery soft and squishy!


----------



## yahoo33

I found an excellent pre loved one that is made from paper calfskin. How does that hold up compare to lamb skin?


----------



## natjyl

Would anyone mind sharing what were their decision between the padded and non padded? Considering the price difference I'm having a difficult time choosing!


----------



## Njeph

natjyl said:


> Would anyone mind sharing what were their decision between the padded and non padded? Considering the price difference I'm having a difficult time choosing!


Hi. I have both styles. Which colors are you considering?


----------



## natjyl

Njeph said:


> Hi. I have both styles. Which colors are you considering?


Black  I've also heard it fits a lot less than expected!


----------



## gloomfilter

natjyl said:


> Black  I've also heard it fits a lot less than expected!



I bought the nonpadded black and did not consider at all the padded black because I personally felt that the nonpadded version is less trendy with greater longevity, and I felt that the padded version looked unflattering for a lot of people that I saw wearing it around town because it's bulky. I have no doubts about this to this day. I don't carry that many items, and so find it okay for my needs with a small wallet, lipstick, hand sanitizer, reusable bag, and +/- sunglasses in its pouch. I even bought a bag organizer for it because I didn't have any issues with space, but again, I don't carry very much. I've worn it while biking around town and as a clutch to nice restaurants. It's a great versatile bag!

I would recommended going in store to try them out and see what works best for you!


----------



## tinkerbell68

natjyl said:


> Black  I've also heard it fits a lot less than expected!


I purchased the non padded in linoleum (beautiful color) for a trip to Paris. I did find that it holds less than I expected…I definitely played Tetris to carry my passport, small wallet (Hermès Calvi), sunglasses in a soft bag and a small pouch with chapstick and some wipes. I made my DH carry the keys!


----------



## natjyl

gloomfilter said:


> I bought the nonpadded black and did not consider at all the padded black because I personally felt that the nonpadded version is less trendy with greater longevity, and I felt that the padded version looked unflattering for a lot of people that I saw wearing it around town because it's bulky. I have no doubts about this to this day. I don't carry that many items, and so find it okay for my needs with a small wallet, lipstick, hand sanitizer, reusable bag, and +/- sunglasses in its pouch. I even bought a bag organizer for it because I didn't have any issues with space, but again, I don't carry very much. I've worn it while biking around town and as a clutch to nice restaurants. It's a great versatile bag!
> 
> I would recommended going in store to try them out and see what works best for you!


Thank you for that! I have been seeing the padded version on instagram so much but it's mainly really famous influencers haha! I definitely didn't think about how it'd fit with my height I'm only 5'3 so I definitely think I'll go try them on in store. They fit the same items anyways. 

Do you find the non padded one "flimsy"?


----------



## natjyl

tinkerbell68 said:


> I purchased the non padded in linoleum (beautiful color) for a trip to Paris. I did find that it holds less than I expected…I definitely played Tetris to carry my passport, small wallet (Hermès Calvi), sunglasses in a soft bag and a small pouch with chapstick and some wipes. I made my DH carry the keys!


I'm thinking of using it for a Europe trip as well (hoping no other major covid events happen in the next few months) - do you have a photo of what fits in by chance  

How has the wear and tear been?


----------



## tinkerbell68

natjyl said:


> I'm thinking of using it for a Europe trip as well (hoping no other major covid events happen in the next few months) - do you have a photo of what fits in by chance
> 
> How has the wear and tear been?


I’ll take a pic and post tomorrow.


----------



## l.ch.

Thank you all for all the beautiful pictures! I know, too laten the game, but I would really like an unpadded one. Not sure it will work for my lifestyle, but I still want it.


----------



## natjyl

Tltxx said:


> I’ve had my cassette for over a year now and it’s held up so well! Funny enough I also have the plaster colour and have had zero colour transfer. The lambskin is still buttery soft and squishy!


That's so good to know - I feel like someone on YouTube commented their chalk coloured one had yellowing!


----------



## tinkerbell68

natjyl said:


> I'm thinking of using it for a Europe trip as well (hoping no other major covid events happen in the next few months) - do you have a photo of what fits in by chance
> 
> How has the wear and tear been?


Pics as promised…one of all the stuff in the bag (except the phone/camera of course) and one with contents displayed. My CDC card is standing in for my passport which I carried between the zippered pocket and the back of the bag.


----------



## natjyl

Went to BV today and tried out the padded and non padded cassette. To be honest although I LOVE the padded cassette it doesn't look great for my proportions. But I don't love the non padded even though it looks better on me!


----------



## tinkerbell68

natjyl said:


> Went to BV today and tried out the padded and non padded cassette. To be honest although I LOVE the padded cassette it doesn't look great for my proportions. But I don't love the non padded even though it looks better on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243553
> View attachment 5243554


So did you find something completely different? Or….


----------



## natjyl

tinkerbell68 said:


> So did you find something completely different? Or….


I'm still pondering! I got lucky because I went out on Sunday and got into the shops around 11am when they first opened so I managed to pop by BV and Celine. I tried on the Folco and Belt bag (the pico is incredibly cute). 

I definitely found the cassette to fit a lot more than I thought!


----------



## l.ch.

natjyl said:


> Went to BV today and tried out the padded and non padded cassette. To be honest although I LOVE the padded cassette it doesn't look great for my proportions. But I don't love the non padded even though it looks better on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243553
> View attachment 5243554


I like both in you..,


----------



## l.ch.

tinkerbell68 said:


> Pics as promised…one of all the stuff in the bag (except the phone/camera of course) and one with contents displayed. My CDC card is standing in for my passport which I carried between the zippered pocket and the back of the bag.
> View attachment 5238159
> View attachment 5238161


Thanks for the pictures, even though I’m not the one who asked for them!
I see you could also put sunglasses in the bag! That’s good to know!


----------



## gloomfilter

natjyl said:


> I'm still pondering! I got lucky because I went out on Sunday and got into the shops around 11am when they first opened so I managed to pop by BV and Celine. I tried on the Folco and Belt bag (the pico is incredibly cute).
> 
> I definitely found the cassette to fit a lot more than I thought!



Is the strap able to get shorter for the padded cassette? I would get the bag you love!


----------



## loves

Imho I think it will look better worn higher rather than at the hip. The pic of the unpadded cassette sits higher hence it looks more flattering.


----------



## tinkerbell68

loves said:


> Imho I think it will look better worn higher rather than at the hip. The pic of the unpadded cassette sits higher hence it looks more flattering.


The strap of the unpadded cassette is adjustable @natjyl so I’d imagine the padded cassette could also be worn a little higher.


----------



## natjyl

tinkerbell68 said:


> The strap of the unpadded cassette is adjustable @natjyl so I’d imagine the padded cassette could also be worn a little higher.


I'll probably try to go in again to have a look!


----------



## atoizzard5

gloomfilter said:


> Is the strap able to get shorter for the padded cassette? I would get the bag you love!



yes you can shorten the strap, and the padded strap has the BV triangle hardware which is a nice detail. Also there’s a little hack I learned from the SA where you can even wear it like a shoulder bag so it’s very adjustable.

Re: padded vs unpadded. I had the same dilemma and went for the padded. While I personally enjoy the look/construction of both, I just really love wearing the padded one. The unpadded one is a great bag too but with my clothes being simple/neutral, it just didn’t pop the way I was hoping it would. I would definitely consider adding one later down the line though. The padded was my most worn bag this summer and now going into fall next to my Loewe puzzle. I’ve had the padded in Fondant for 6 months and have worn it non stop. For me it was important to consider which one I’d wear more and was functional for my lifestyle. I like my puzzle bag as a simple bag so that’s why the unpadded didn’t quite work for me. The padded is simple while also being a statement which is what I was looking for. It can be a more “overwhelming” piece - it can stand out and is bulkier - but I am pretty tall and it works for my frame and neutral wardrobe.

You also have to consider if trends will play a role in how much you use your bag or if you’ll fall out of love with it if it’s not trendy anymore. It’s obviously a trendy bag right now, although not as trendy as when it first dropped (jodie is the more popular BV style now I think). I personally don’t care if it’s not a hot bag anymore, and frankly that exists mostly on social media.

This is just my opinion and it really depends on what works for you and which style you love enough to spend your money on! Both look great on you and you can’t go wrong either way - it’s a cool bag design. Good luck!


----------



## natjyl

atoizzard5 said:


> yes you can shorten the strap, and the padded strap has the BV triangle hardware which is a nice detail. Also there’s a little hack I learned from the SA where you can even wear it like a shoulder bag so it’s very adjustable.
> 
> Re: padded vs unpadded. I had the same dilemma and went for the padded. While I personally enjoy the look/construction of both, I just really love wearing the padded one. The unpadded one is a great bag too but with my clothes being simple/neutral, it just didn’t pop the way I was hoping it would. I would definitely consider adding one later down the line though. The padded was my most worn bag this summer and now going into fall next to my Loewe puzzle. I’ve had the padded in Fondant for 6 months and have worn it non stop. For me it was important to consider which one I’d wear more and was functional for my lifestyle. I like my puzzle bag as a simple bag so that’s why the unpadded didn’t quite work for me. The padded is simple while also being a statement which is what I was looking for. It can be a more “overwhelming” piece - it can stand out and is bulkier - but I am pretty tall and it works for my frame and neutral wardrobe.
> 
> You also have to consider if trends will play a role in how much you use your bag or if you’ll fall out of love with it if it’s not trendy anymore. It’s obviously a trendy bag right now, although not as trendy as when it first dropped (jodie is the more popular BV style now I think). I personally don’t care if it’s not a hot bag anymore, and frankly that exists mostly on social media.
> 
> This is just my opinion and it really depends on what works for you and which style you love enough to spend your money on! Both look great on you and you can’t go wrong either way - it’s a cool bag design. Good luck!


How's your wear and tear on the bag so far? Does it really fit nothing like everyone says haha


----------



## atoizzard5

natjyl said:


> How's your wear and tear on the bag so far? Does it really fit nothing like everyone says haha



My bag still looks brand new! The only place I can see some wear showing down the line is where the leather on the underside flap hits the closure - given the way you have to open/close it. I basically rotate between this bag and if it’s overcast or I need to carry more, I wear my Loewe puzzle. These two bags have become my staples.

It definitely doesn’t fit a ton but it’s the perfect size for me - I carry a BV bifold wallet or Chanel card holder, phone, and a little furla zippered pouch that holds a lip balm, mini hand cream, eyebrow gel, my mask and glasses wipe. I can also fit my sunglasses if I use a drawstring case. That’s about all I need day to day! I wouldn’t recommend it to someone who needs to carry more items.


----------



## natjyl

Thank you for sharing !!!


----------



## starwoman

atoizzard5 said:


> My bag still looks brand new! The only place I can see some wear showing down the line is where the leather on the underside flap hits the closure - given the way you have to open/close it. I basically rotate between this bag and if it’s overcast or I need to carry more, I wear my Loewe puzzle. These two bags have become my staples.
> 
> It definitely doesn’t fit a ton but it’s the perfect size for me - I carry a BV bifold wallet or Chanel card holder, phone, and a little furla zippered pouch that holds a lip balm, mini hand cream, eyebrow gel, my mask and glasses wipe. I can also fit my sunglasses if I use a drawstring case. That’s about all I need day to day! I wouldn’t recommend it to someone who needs to carry more items.


Would you mind sharing a picture of the items in your bag? I need a nudge to get the padded cassette in the Fondente colour  my one hesitation is about how much it will hold!


----------



## natjyl

starwoman said:


> Would you mind sharing a picture of the items in your bag? I need a nudge to get the padded cassette in the Fondente colour  my one hesitation is about how much it will hold!


I was almost going to get it but.. there's just been a price increase. Not worth the price at this stage in my opinion!


----------



## atoizzard5

starwoman said:


> Would you mind sharing a picture of the items in your bag? I need a nudge to get the padded cassette in the Fondente colour  my one hesitation is about how much it will hold!



Sure! I can post something later today  I do agree with @natjyl - I’d consider if it’s worth the boutique price after this latest increase.


----------



## starwoman

atoizzard5 said:


> Sure! I can post something later today  I do agree with @natjyl - I’d consider if it’s worth the boutique price after this latest increase.


Thank you! The price increase is a bit of bummer, but I really love the style and would rather get it before there’s another increase. How is the quality for you guys? I have a BV wallet but have not owned a bag, also I live in New Zealand and there are no boutiques here for any fashion houses really so I’m always buying sight unseen online


----------



## starwoman

natjyl said:


> I was almost going to get it but.. there's just been a price increase. Not worth the price at this stage in my opinion!


What other bags are you thinking of instead? @natjyl


----------



## SpicyTuna13

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!



@TraceySH — Are you still enjoying this bag? Very interested in your thoughts after a few years of buying this bag.


----------



## natjyl

starwoman said:


> What other bags are you thinking of instead? @natjyl


I've been considering looking into YSL or Fendi! Fendi is definitely a lot pricier but I've been eyeing the baguette!


----------



## TraceySH

SpicyTuna13 said:


> @TraceySH — Are you still enjoying this bag? Very interested in your thoughts after a few years of buying this bag.


Hi there! I absolutely ADORE the colors on these bags, but they are just too small for me to get much use out of. If they were slightly bigger, I would have them in ever color. I aimed more at BV shoes since, amazing a large collection of those. Not sure what will/ won't continue with DL having left either??


----------



## SpicyTuna13

TraceySH said:


> Hi there! I absolutely ADORE the colors on these bags, but they are just too small for me to get much use out of. If they were slightly bigger, I would have them in ever color. I aimed more at BV shoes since, amazing a large collection of those. Not sure what will/ won't continue with DL having left either??



Thank you for your reply. Did you end up selling your red bag?

It’s been over a year, and I’m still contemplating this purchase — perhaps this extensive wait actually gives me my answer.

Thx again!


----------



## TraceySH

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Did you end up selling your red bag?
> 
> It’s been over a year, and I’m still contemplating this purchase — perhaps this extensive wait actually gives me my answer.
> 
> Thx again!


I did, a little while ago. I tried and tried, but I just needed more space. I am not a person that likes to change out my wallet to fit into a smaller bag, and I need my "basic" things, which would not work in that size of a bag. NOW. I think for most that size works! For me it was just too difficult. An outside pocket really makes all the difference for me too!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

TraceySH said:


> I did, a little while ago. I tried and tried, but I just needed more space. I am not a person that likes to change out my wallet to fit into a smaller bag, and I need my "basic" things, which would not work in that size of a bag. NOW. I think for most that size works! For me it was just too difficult. An outside pocket really makes all the difference for me too!



Very good point re: back pocket. I much prefer this for easy phone access.

My wallet thanks you! I will just have to follow this thread and live vicariously through others.


----------



## starwoman

Took the plunge and ordered the Fondante padded cassette last night  I couldn’t get it out of my mind y’know when you just have to have something and nothing else will do haha


----------



## natjyl

starwoman said:


> Took the plunge and ordered the Fondante padded cassette last night  I couldn’t get it out of my mind y’know when you just have to have something and nothing else will do haha


Please post a pic when you get them!


----------



## weezer

I love looking at everyone’s beautiful cassette bags on this thread  It has made me consider a Cassette bag.

I see myself getting a Padded cassette bag and/or a Loewe puzzle (I know it’s the BV thread lol, please don’t throw tomatoes at me

Quick question: I wonder if anyone is able to fit an LV pouch in  PM size in the Padded cassette?

( I also have an LV pouch in GM size and I’m already sure it won’t fit in a padded cassette) 

Thanks for reading this!


----------



## atoizzard5

weezer said:


> I love looking at everyone’s beautiful cassette bags on this thread  It has made me consider a Cassette bag.
> 
> I see myself getting a Padded cassette bag and/or a Loewe puzzle (I know it’s the BV thread lol, please don’t throw tomatoes at me
> 
> Quick question: I wonder if anyone is able to fit an LV pouch in  PM size in the Padded cassette?
> 
> ( I also have an LV pouch in GM size and I’m already sure it won’t fit in a padded cassette)
> 
> Thanks for reading this!




Hi Weezer!

I have both cassette and puzzle - it’s hard to pick just one since they’re both great bags! The puzzle can fit way more so if you’re looking for the space definitely consider the puzzle 

In terms of the cassette, it definitely depends on the height of the pouch and also how much you put into it. The bag doesn’t hold much so you could use it for a few items then have a card holder. Is the PM pouch size similar to the Kirigami? I can test my medium size if that helps!


----------



## weezer

@atoizzard5 thank you for replying I don’t have the Kirigamu but I think the PM pouch is ‘bulkier’ (you just gave me an ‘aha moment’ because I think the Kirigami could be replace the PM pouch for some of my smaller/flatter bags )

Will give myself a day or two to think about a padded cassette vs Loewe puzzle bag!

I was watching karenbritchick on YouTube and she loves her puzzle bags, I was swayed!

Good dilemma to have and I am grateful


----------



## J.T.

No one does metallics better than BV, but we didn’t see that much of it during Daniel Lee imo.
Suddenly I saw this stunning mena cassette pop up on the website and I am obsessed!!!






						Men's Cassette in Silver | Bottega Veneta® DK
					

Bottega Veneta® men's cassette in silver. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com


----------



## TraceySH

Did a little holiday shopping today, uh-hem, for myself. ..IRL the color is a richer chili than TPF shows (the photos never upload correctly here)


----------



## Evergreen602

weezer said:


> @atoizzard5 thank you for replying I don’t have the Kirigamu but I think the PM pouch is ‘bulkier’ (you just gave me an ‘aha moment’ because I think the Kirigami could be replace the PM pouch for some of my smaller/flatter bags )
> 
> Will give myself a day or two to think about a padded cassette vs Loewe puzzle bag!
> 
> I was watching karenbritchick on YouTube and she loves her puzzle bags, I was swayed!
> 
> Good dilemma to have and I am grateful


I know it's a BV thread, but I absolutely love my medium Puzzle!  It's my favorite bag ever.  I think the small Puzzle may be most comparable to the Padded Cassette in terms of capacity, but the Cassette is known to not fit much.  I have the non padded Cassette, so cannot do a direct comparison.  However, I have heard the non padded Cassette fits slightly more than the padded version.

My collection is over half BV, with one Puzzle.  Given that you already have a nice BV collection, I say go for the Puzzle first.  You will love it.  And if you're like me, you will probably want to add a couple more Loewe bags to your collection too.


----------



## weezer

Evergreen602 said:


> My collection is over half BV, with one Puzzle.  Given that you already have a nice BV collection, I say go for the Puzzle first.  You will love it.  And if you're like me, you will probably want to add a couple more Loewe bags to your collection too.


@Evergreen602 I  your beautiful BV collection, I was especially drooling over your deep red cassette
Thank you my fellow enabler, I definitely see a Loewe puzzle and a BV cassette in my near future


----------



## weezer

@TraceySH 
Congrats!! What a beauty!


----------



## Evergreen602

weezer said:


> @Evergreen602 I  your beautiful BV collection, I was especially drooling over your deep red cassette
> Thank you my fellow enabler, I definitely see a Loewe puzzle and a BV cassette in my near future


Thank you!  And I definitely look forward to your reveals!


----------



## TraceySH

weezer said:


> @TraceySH
> Congrats!! What a beauty!


Thank you! I ordered the purple also (of course) - was contemplating the dark green. Anyone have this or thoughts about the color?


----------



## Evergreen602

TraceySH said:


> Thank you! I ordered the purple also (of course) - was contemplating the dark green. Anyone have this or thoughts about the color?


Both Raisin and Raintree are stunning colors.  I have the Raisin Jodie, and recently bought the Raintree Pouch.  Both are pops of color, yet they are also almost neutral because they work with so many other colors.  Very versatile.


----------



## Euclase

TraceySH said:


> Did a little holiday shopping today, uh-hem, for myself. ..IRL the color is a richer chili than TPF shows (the photos never upload correctly here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5261945


Ooooo, nice!  Congrats!


----------



## TraceySH

Evergreen602 said:


> Both Raisin and Raintree are stunning colors.  I have the Raisin Jodie, and recently bought the Raintree Pouch.  Both are pops of color, yet they are also almost neutral because they work with so many other colors.  Very versatile.


I was thinking that exact thing, both great non-neutral neutrals. Also for fall colors, I think the shiny deerskin is quite fun! I saw the pearlescent pink & light green today, in the non-padded cassette, and wow those are gorgeous too! Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## TraceySH

Euclase said:


> Ooooo, nice!  Congrats!


It's bright! I figure Christmas in the desert (chili) is apropos


----------



## starwoman

Hi everyone! My padded cassette arrived and it is so soft and smooshy! I just had a question for other owners, from the photos does your cassette look like this too where the flap is attached to the top past the handle? It just looked a bit odd to me. And is the front flap meant to be slightly lopsided?  Just checking before I start using it!


----------



## starwoman

Just took some better pictures of what I mean and attached ones from other bags off pre loved sites. The finishing just doesn’t look great on these corners especially the left hand side. What do you guys think?


----------



## atoizzard5

Hi @starwoman ! I have the cassette in the same colour and that is definitely not how my corners look. The corners on mine look like the fashionphile photos. Sorry I can’t take pics now as I’m not at home but I can later if you like. I bought mine in person so I inspected it very closely. Sadly I think you should exchange it!!


----------



## starwoman

atoizzard5 said:


> Hi @starwoman ! I have the cassette in the same colour and that is definitely not how my corners look. The corners on mine look like the fashionphile photos. Sorry I can’t take pics now as I’m not at home but I can later if you like. I bought mine in person so I inspected it very closely. Sadly I think you should exchange it!!


Hi @atoizzard5 thank you so much for your reply. If you have time to post some pictures that would be so appreciated. I purchased from Matches and the photo on their website zoomed in looks like the fashionphile ones too so something seems definitely wrong with mine. I always seem to have the worst luck buying bags online  I will email them for an exchange.


----------



## atoizzard5

starwoman said:


> Hi @atoizzard5 thank you so much for your reply. If you have time to post some pictures that would be so appreciated. I purchased from Matches and the photo on their website zoomed in looks like the fashionphile ones too so something seems definitely wrong with mine. I always seem to have the worst luck buying bags online  I will email them for an exchange.



You’re welcome! I’m so sorry you received a faulty bag. Yes I can post a few pics shortly.

Unfortunately it’s such a gamble buying bags online these days. I have seen in other forums here that people have received similarly faulty bags from online retailers such as NAP and 24S. I would definitely encourage you to pick one out in person if you can, but if not, thankfully matches has an easy return and exchange policy. I hope it hasn’t turned you off the bag. Best wishes for a perfect one soon!


----------



## starwoman

atoizzard5 said:


> You’re welcome! I’m so sorry you received a faulty bag. Yes I can post a few pics shortly.
> 
> Unfortunately it’s such a gamble buying bags online these days. I have seen in other forums here that people have received similarly faulty bags from online retailers such as NAP and 24S. I would definitely encourage you to pick one out in person if you can, but if not, thankfully matches has an easy return and exchange policy. I hope it hasn’t turned you off the bag. Best wishes for a perfect one soon!


thank you! Yeah its a bit frustrating, I understand not every bag is perfect but for the price they shouldn’t have those faults. Unfortunately as I live in NZ there are no boutiques in my city, there are two LV stores and one Gucci and that’s it   I will keep my fingers crossed for a good exchange! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## atoizzard5

Completely agreed, they shouldn’t have these faults at all. These bags are handmade so perhaps there will be some elements that aren’t “perfect” but the bag you received appears misshapen or damaged. I’ve had my bag for 6-7 months now, worn 2-3x a week. Here are some photos! Hope it’s helpful!


----------



## starwoman

atoizzard5 said:


> Completely agreed, they shouldn’t have these faults at all. These bags are handmade so perhaps there will be some elements that aren’t “perfect” but the bag you received appears misshapen or damaged. I’ve had my bag for 6-7 months now, worn 2-3x a week. Here are some photos! Hope it’s helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5265238
> View attachment 5265239
> View attachment 5265240
> View attachment 5265241
> View attachment 5265242


Thank you so much that really helps. I will send Matches an email now and hopefully they can get a new one on the way!


----------



## monkyjib

J.T. said:


> No one does metallics better than BV, but we didn’t see that much of it during Daniel Lee imo.
> Suddenly I saw this stunning mena cassette pop up on the website and I am obsessed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Cassette in Silver | Bottega Veneta® DK
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta® men's cassette in silver. Shop online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bottegaveneta.com


Hello, BV newbie here. The silver cassette is so tempting! Anyone has experience with BV metallics? How are they holding up? (Pic from BB website)


----------



## natjyl

atoizzard5 said:


> Completely agreed, they shouldn’t have these faults at all. These bags are handmade so perhaps there will be some elements that aren’t “perfect” but the bag you received appears misshapen or damaged. I’ve had my bag for 6-7 months now, worn 2-3x a week. Here are some photos! Hope it’s helpful!
> 
> View attachment 5265238
> View attachment 5265239
> View attachment 5265240
> View attachment 5265241
> View attachment 5265242


How do you like it!?


----------



## natjyl

monkyjib said:


> Hello, BV newbie here. The silver cassette is so tempting! Anyone has experience with BV metallics? How are they holding up? (Pic from BB website)
> View attachment 5266061


Off topic but I was eyeing the silver for the mini pouch too. Looks so cool!


----------



## atoizzard5

natjyl said:


> How do you like it!?



I adore it  so glad I got it when I did!


----------



## monkyjib

natjyl said:


> Off topic but I was eyeing the silver for the mini pouch too. Looks so cool!


It is cute!! Pls post pics if you decide to get it!


----------



## shopanonymous

atoizzard5 said:


> yes you can shorten the strap, and the padded strap has the BV triangle hardware which is a nice detail. Also there’s a little hack I learned from the SA where you can even wear it like a shoulder bag so it’s very adjustable.
> 
> Re: padded vs unpadded. I had the same dilemma and went for the padded. While I personally enjoy the look/construction of both, I just really love wearing the padded one. The unpadded one is a great bag too but with my clothes being simple/neutral, it just didn’t pop the way I was hoping it would. I would definitely consider adding one later down the line though. The padded was my most worn bag this summer and now going into fall next to my Loewe puzzle. I’ve had the padded in Fondant for 6 months and have worn it non stop. For me it was important to consider which one I’d wear more and was functional for my lifestyle. I like my puzzle bag as a simple bag so that’s why the unpadded didn’t quite work for me. The padded is simple while also being a statement which is what I was looking for. It can be a more “overwhelming” piece - it can stand out and is bulkier - but I am pretty tall and it works for my frame and neutral wardrobe.
> 
> You also have to consider if trends will play a role in how much you use your bag or if you’ll fall out of love with it if it’s not trendy anymore. It’s obviously a trendy bag right now, although not as trendy as when it first dropped (jodie is the more popular BV style now I think). I personally don’t care if it’s not a hot bag anymore, and frankly that exists mostly on social media.
> 
> This is just my opinion and it really depends on what works for you and which style you love enough to spend your money on! Both look great on you and you can’t go wrong either way - it’s a cool bag design. Good luck!



Ooooh! Will you please share the shoulder carry hack?


----------



## atoizzard5

shopanonymous said:


> Ooooh! Will you please share the shoulder carry hack?



Yes I did share it a few pages back if you don’t mind checking the past posts


----------



## grietje

@shopanonymous and others: refer to post #217 for original text and post #224 for how to photos and text.


----------



## ellemaemay

TraceySH said:


> Thank you! I ordered the purple also (of course) - was contemplating the dark green. Anyone have this or thoughts about the color?



 Hi - I have the dark green (Raintree) and love the color. I wear it often and use it as my neutral! I get a lot of compliments on the purse. My husband chose this color versus the Grass. I’m glad I went with the darker green.


----------



## TraceySH

ellemaemay said:


> Hi - I have the dark green (Raintree) and love the color. I wear it often and use it as my neutral! I get a lot of compliments on the purse. My husband chose this color versus the Grass. I’m glad I went with the darker green.


I really like    the patent deer. I think it adds so much flair to the bag!!


----------



## hksnoopy

I just got this bag in the dark brown / fondante!  Question for folks that have had this bag for awhile - I noticed that when I open and close it, I am pressing into the bag at that closure to pull it down - does that part lose its puffiness over time because of having to do that?  Or does it maintain its shape there?  Or is there another way I should be opening and closing it?  Hope that question makes sense!


----------



## Tltxx

hksnoopy said:


> I just got this bag in the dark brown / fondante!  Question for folks that have had this bag for awhile - I noticed that when I open and close it, I am pressing into the bag at that closure to pull it down - does that part lose its puffiness over time because of having to do that?  Or does it maintain its shape there?  Or is there another way I should be opening and closing it?  Hope that question makes sense!



That’s how I’ve been opening mine, I don’t find it to lose the puffiness. Sometimes I’ll pull on the lower end of the “square” but it has held up well!


----------



## hksnoopy

Tltxx said:


> That’s how I’ve been opening mine, I don’t find it to lose the puffiness. Sometimes I’ll pull on the lower end of the “square” but it has held up well!



Awesome, thank you - that's great to hear


----------



## starwoman

My replacement cassette bag from Matches has finally arrived (it’s been a month since I got the first one!) and I’m very happy! For some reason it came with the old dust bag and this time had more packaging on the strap and buckle which I appreciate. The corners are much better, I am a perfectionist so I do worry over time how some of the glazing will go but I don’t think that can be helped because of the design. One of the corners is still poking out a little but at this point I don’t know if it’s worth worrying about? What do you guys think? Also thanks for all your help @atoizzard5


----------



## monkyjib

This is probably discussed a million times before… the padded vs non-padded. I actually prefer the classic look of the non-padded as it looks like it won’t go out of style. However, BV doesn’t do the non-padded in grey?? I’m all for grey bags. I love the grey of the padded. Which style do you guys think look better on me, regardless of colors. Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## atoizzard5

starwoman said:


> My replacement cassette bag from Matches has finally arrived (it’s been a month since I got the first one!) and I’m very happy! For some reason it came with the old dust bag and this time had more packaging on the strap and buckle which I appreciate. The corners are much better, I am a perfectionist so I do worry over time how some of the glazing will go but I don’t think that can be helped because of the design. One of the corners is still poking out a little but at this point I don’t know if it’s worth worrying about? What do you guys think? Also thanks for all your help @atoizzard5
> 
> View attachment 5283809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283815



Yay! You’re so welcome! It looks great and I think that little corner is normal, so nothing to worry about it! Enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## atoizzard5

monkyjib said:


> This is probably discussed a million times before… the padded vs non-padded. I actually prefer the classic look of the non-padded as it looks like it won’t go out of style. However, BV doesn’t do the non-padded in grey?? I’m all for grey bags. I love the grey of the padded. Which style do you guys think look better on me, regardless of colors. Would love to hear your thoughts!
> View attachment 5283893
> View attachment 5283894



This is so tough! They both look amazing on you. I really love Thunder. I think they did such a great job with this grey. I don’t really wear grey and this colour made me want a grey bag!

I own the padded cassette (since May) and had the same worries. But I realized that while it may become less trendy, the bag will continue to suit my style and wardrobe. I am not buying it for the trend, but because I really do love the bag. I am happy every time I look at it! 

It is highly visible on social media but it is not over saturated in real life. If you feel you might not wear the padded if it’s deemed out of fashion then the unpadded is the way to go! I think it’s an important consideration when we fall in love with bags that also happen to be hot on social media.

They both look great on you! Good luck picking one out


----------



## Mirisaa

monkyjib said:


> This is probably discussed a million times before… the padded vs non-padded. I actually prefer the classic look of the non-padded as it looks like it won’t go out of style. However, BV doesn’t do the non-padded in grey?? I’m all for grey bags. I love the grey of the padded. Which style do you guys think look better on me, regardless of colors. Would love to hear your thoughts!
> View attachment 5283893
> View attachment 5283894


The padded cassette looks great!
I did see grey cassette with beautiful gold detail on matches fashion.


----------



## atoizzard5

Mirisaa said:


> The padded cassette looks great!
> I did see grey cassette with beautiful gold detail on matches fashion.
> View attachment 5284224



oh this is lovely! I hadn’t seen this bag yet! @monkyjib looks like you got your wish!


----------



## Fendilover5

monkyjib said:


> This is probably discussed a million times before… the padded vs non-padded. I actually prefer the classic look of the non-padded as it looks like it won’t go out of style. However, BV doesn’t do the non-padded in grey?? I’m all for grey bags. I love the grey of the padded. Which style do you guys think look better on me, regardless of colors. Would love to hear your thoughts!
> View attachment 5283893
> View attachment 5283894


They both look great on you but I’m a bit biased and love the padded more as I have the padded in black.  I was going through the same thought process before buying it and it still is one of my favorite bags one year later.


----------



## Euclase

monkyjib said:


> This is probably discussed a million times before… the padded vs non-padded. I actually prefer the classic look of the non-padded as it looks like it won’t go out of style. However, BV doesn’t do the non-padded in grey?? I’m all for grey bags. I love the grey of the padded. Which style do you guys think look better on me, regardless of colors. Would love to hear your thoughts!
> View attachment 5283893
> View attachment 5283894


My vote is for the non-padded, but it’s a close call. Personally I just feel like it looks more sleek.


----------



## monkyjib

@atoizzard5
@Mirisaa
@Fendilover5
@Euclase
Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts and kind words! I’m still on the fence with the padded although I love the color and its squishy feel. Not loving the gold hardware that much though, just personal preference. Will sleep on it for a while I guess!


----------



## veevee1

monkyjib said:


> @atoizzard5
> @Mirisaa
> @Fendilover5
> @Euclase
> Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts and kind words! I’m still on the fence with the padded although I love the color and its squishy feel. Not loving the gold hardware that much though, just personal preference. Will sleep on it for a while I guess!



I'd love to know what you choose! I have both the padded and regular cassettes and was also initially torn. I got the padded (Fondante) first and loved it, but then still couldn't resist the regular (black). For my lifestyle (physician and toddler mom, very casual and no social life) the regular suits me better and I use it frequently. I am 5'2" and find the regular to be much more comfortable on my frame, not to mention it fits way more than the padded. But they are both beautiful bags!


----------



## monkyjib

veevee1 said:


> I'd love to know what you choose! I have both the padded and regular cassettes and was also initially torn. I got the padded (Fondante) first and loved it, but then still couldn't resist the regular (black). For my lifestyle (physician and toddler mom, very casual and no social life) the regular suits me better and I use it frequently. I am 5'2" and find the regular to be much more comfortable on my frame, not to mention it fits way more than the padded. But they are both beautiful bags!


Oh wow I’m a mom, too! This forum is probably the most social I get nowadays. I’m leaning towards just waiting for the brand to release the non-padded in thunder grey or something similar, a true grey shade would be wonderful, without the extra gold hardwares. A bit boring, I know, just like my social life lol!


----------



## veevee1

monkyjib said:


> Oh wow I’m a mom, too! This forum is probably the most social I get nowadays. I’m leaning towards just waiting for the brand to release the non-padded in thunder grey or something similar, a true grey shade would be wonderful, without the extra gold hardwares. A bit boring, I know, just like my social life lol!



The thunder grey is gorgeous and I was torn between that and the fondante myself! I actually wear the padded with the gold triangle on the back since I'm not adept or motivated enough to change how I wear my crossbodies and I kind of worry about it poking my kids when I hold them (mom paranoias LOL). I also wear my crossbodies high and because I am shorter that means the padded covers my entire torso and I feel like a beachball. I will note that the closure of the padded does not bother me in the least - it gets easier to practice and is the same as the Celine belt, one of my all time favorite and most used bags. You can tell that I really thought hard about padded vs regular (but still ended up with both). 

I hope you'll find the cassette that you can't refuse! There are so many gorgeous colors and something for everybody!


----------



## whoneedspockets

monkyjib said:


> Oh wow I’m a mom, too! This forum is probably the most social I get nowadays. I’m leaning towards just waiting for the brand to release the non-padded in thunder grey or something similar, a true grey shade would be wonderful, without the extra gold hardwares. A bit boring, I know, just like my social life lol!


i prefer the non padded as well. i think it looks a lot better but the padded is a fun trend


----------



## blank-box

Hi everyone - Question on those who might own a cassette in paper leather. I purchased mine from Browns, and I’ve it for about 6 months and have only used it once. I noticed that there’s some sort of bubbling or I may just be overreacting since the material is just wrinkly. I tried pressing on it, and it just pops back up. 

I was wondering if anyone else had this experience, and any recommendation how to remedy it?


----------



## Geddes

I’m desperate for a black padded cassette bag with silver h/w. These are now old season but since last April/May I must have tracked down or ordered and looked at all that was available. Nearly everyone had a fault of some kind or was too creased/had indents  ( how I would expect them to look after wearing for some time). The last one had split inking on the side of the flap. After viewing so many you do lose a bit of faith in the brand quality. It’s the only bag that has made my heart race for some time but as the price goes up and up you can’t help but feel BV are taking the p a bit - and they aren’t the only brand. 
I live in hope though of finding *the* one !


----------



## gloomfilter

Hi, everyone! Appreciate your advice on this topic, even though it may reveal less love for the cassette, although might be helpful information for those thinking about this bag in the future. I'm thinking about selling my black unpadded cassette bag as I haven't been using it as often as I thought I would (in fact, haven't used it in >6 months!). I started using a bag organizer with it to help maintain its structure, and it ends up holding a lot less than I thought with it in such that it has been less usable. While this bag used to bring me so much joy, it has been less so more recently also as I've had issues with the leather edging peeling a tiny bit which has soured me on the quality of the bag. I have a very minimal collection and I'd like to maintain it that way, and I also worry that this bag actually was a more trendy bag, despite being unpadded, and that it is on it's way out. Fashionphile quoted me $1150 for my bag. What would you do?


----------



## Fwalker

gloomfilter said:


> Hi, everyone! Appreciate your advice on this topic, even though it may reveal less love for the cassette, although might be helpful information for those thinking about this bag in the future. I'm thinking about selling my black unpadded cassette bag as I haven't been using it as often as I thought I would (in fact, haven't used it in >6 months!). I started using a bag organizer with it to help maintain its structure, and it ends up holding a lot less than I thought with it in such that it has been less usable. While this bag used to bring me so much joy, it has been less so more recently also as I've had issues with the leather edging peeling a tiny bit which has soured me on the quality of the bag. I have a very minimal collection and I'd like to maintain it that way, and I also worry that this bag actually was a more trendy bag, despite being unpadded, and that it is on it's way out. Fashionphile quoted me $1150 for my bag. What would you do?


If you’re not using the bag very much and you’re just kinda over it, I would accept the fashionphile offer and take the loss. That’s still a lot of money that you could put to better use. I did this recently with a prada re-edition bag that I was simply over having. I sold it to fashionphile for a loss but I really don’t regret it. You live and you learn and your tastes change!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi everyone! Does anyone have the vertical cassette?
If yes, what do sou think? I think I like the fact that ther is no flap, but I would love some opinions.


----------



## Saturday14

Hello everyone! Up until recently, I owned the BV padded cassette in the gorgeous chocolate "fondant" colour. I was _so_ excited about it and once I'd taken it home with me from Harrods, I could not stop looking at it for a long time!

It is luxurous and the handmade quality is sublime. Looks really great on. Extremely comfortable to wear. Super light on the shoulder. Really comfortable on the arm or across the body. Lovely 'squishy' feel. Goes with everything. 

Sadly, after only a couple of wears, I sold it with a £400 loss in a like-new condition. It doesn't FIT ANYTHING! At a _push._.. an iPhone, card holder and lipstick. If you try to squeeze anything else in (sunglasses, powder, keys, tissues, coins etc), you'll be playing a game of Tetris with your items. Frustrating when you're out and about and just want to do basic things. Not practical, not useful, but yes, very beautiful. It's 100% a trend piece so be mindful of that, too. Particularly in bold colours and patent shiny leather which I would personally advise against. 

If you really want this bag then brown / black and natural leather is forever (with a higher resale value if that matters to you). 

Several YouTubers have also flagged the colour transfer issue (particular denim) with the lighter / brighter leathers i.e. caramel, blue, etc. 

If you've had your eye on this bag, and really want it, just be mindful of what it can realistically carry and if you're ok with the bare minimum, then you might really love it for its "look" alone.


----------



## LVDevotee

Saturday14 said:


> Hello everyone! Up until recently, I owned the BV padded cassette in the gorgeous chocolate "fondant" colour. I was _so_ excited about it and once I'd taken it home with me from Harrods, I could not stop looking at it for a long time!
> 
> It is luxurous and the handmade quality is sublime. Looks really great on. Extremely comfortable to wear. Super light on the shoulder. Really comfortable on the arm or across the body. Lovely 'squishy' feel. Goes with everything.
> 
> Sadly, after only a couple of wears, I sold it with a £400 loss in a like-new condition. It doesn't FIT ANYTHING! At a _push._.. an iPhone, card holder and lipstick. If you try to squeeze anything else in (sunglasses, powder, keys, tissues, coins etc), you'll be playing a game of Tetris with your items. Frustrating when you're out and about and just want to do basic things. Not practical, not useful, but yes, very beautiful. It's 100% a trend piece so be mindful of that, too. Particularly in bold colours and patent shiny leather which I would personally advise against.
> 
> If you really want this bag then brown / black and natural leather is forever (with a higher resale value if that matters to you).
> 
> Several YouTubers have also flagged the colour transfer issue (particular denim) with the lighter / brighter leathers i.e. caramel, blue, etc.
> 
> If you've had your eye on this bag, and really want it, just be mindful of what it can realistically carry and if you're ok with the bare minimum, then you might really love it for its "look" alone.



This is so interesting how different each of us find these. I have two padded cassettes (black and bright green) and love them. I seem to fit much more. I fit Ysl card case style wallet, hand sanitizer, lipstick, iPhone, glasses, mints, car key and room to spare. So I think it’s just one of those things that people should try to see if it suits them.


----------



## shesnaps

Hi,

Does anyone have the calfskin version of the bag? If yes, how is it better than the lambskin version for you?


----------



## Cookie18

annie9999 said:


> I'm in- Raintree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112543



I’ve literally just bought this same bag and panicking a bit that I’ve bought color ‍♀️ I normally only buy blacks and some neutrals - this is a massive leap and hoping I haven’t made a huge mistake. The leather though is magical. Any thought from anyone.


----------



## Evergreen602

Cookie18 said:


> I’ve literally just bought this same bag and panicking a bit that I’ve bought color ‍♀ I normally only buy blacks and some neutrals - this is a massive leap and hoping I haven’t made a huge mistake. The leather though is magical. Any thought from anyone.


My love for Raintree is pretty well documented on this forum.  I own a Raintree Pouch, and find it to be quite neutral for a color.  If you're dipping your toes into the world of color bags, Raintree is a perfect way to start.

Congratulations on your new bag!  That style and color combo is gorgeous!


----------



## Cookie18

Evergreen602 said:


> My love for Raintree is pretty well documented on this forum.  I own a Raintree Pouch, and find it to be quite neutral for a color.  If you're dipping your toes into the world of color bags, Raintree is a perfect way to start.
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag!  That style and color combo is gorgeous!



Thank you for responding. I’ll keep looking at it for a while. There’s a beige colour available also with the gold hardware on the sides and also thunder.  Need a few more sleeps to work out which way to go. Your pouch in rain tree looks amazing!


----------



## Evergreen602

Cookie18 said:


> Thank you for responding. I’ll keep looking at it for a while. There’s a beige colour available also with the gold hardware on the sides and also thunder.  Need a few more sleeps to work out which way to go. Your pouch in rain tree looks amazing!


Thank you!  Good luck making your selection - It's a beautiful bag no matter which color.


----------



## Nicelynice623

Hi all
I recently purchased a padded cassette from the boutique, after using it just one time I've noticed the triangular buckle created an indentation on the leather strap, it is where the tip of the triangle buckle touches the leather and it doesn't seem to undo itself even after some light rubbing. Just wondering if this also happen to anybody's bag and is it consider as normal? thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Nicelynice623 said:


> Hi all
> I recently purchased a padded cassette from the boutique, after using it just one time I've noticed the triangular buckle created an indentation on the leather strap, it is where the tip of the triangle buckle touches the leather and it doesn't seem to undo itself even after some light rubbing. Just wondering if this also happen to anybody's bag and is it consider as normal? thanks!


If you move the buckle to another location it will do the same thing. The only way to make that disappear is to, in fact, move the buckle.


----------



## Nicelynice623

Thank you so much for the reply, I guess this is normal then....If I move the strap to a different hole the indentation from the original hole is super obvious, maybe I should just try to keep it at the current setting to hide it.


----------



## sleepycow

Hi!

I just got a men's cassette. However, the "weave" is a little bumpy (see photos for front and back). Should I return this or is this normal?


----------



## muchstuff

sleepycow said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got a men's cassette. However, the "weave" is a little bumpy (see photos for front and back). Should I return this or is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 5378687
> View attachment 5378688


I’d be returning that.


----------



## Evergreen602

sleepycow said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got a men's cassette. However, the "weave" is a little bumpy (see photos for front and back). Should I return this or is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 5378687
> View attachment 5378688


I agree with @muchstuff .  This does not look normal.  May I ask where you purchased this Cassette?


----------



## sleepycow

I got this from the online website!  

Definitely going to the nearest store and exchanging this.


----------



## MonsieurMode

There’s a new leather release of the Cassette Bag. 

The finish looks almost like patent, but they’re calling this “brushed leather” (calfskin) with “bonded lambskin” lining.


----------



## indiaink

MonsieurMode said:


> There’s a new leather release of the Cassette Bag.
> 
> The finish looks almost like patent, but they’re calling this “brushed leather” (calfskin) with “bonded lambskin” lining.


Always great to have an image - links change and then it’s lost forever…


----------



## Evergreen602

MonsieurMode said:


> There’s a new leather release of the Cassette Bag.
> 
> The finish looks almost like patent, but they’re calling this “brushed leather” (calfskin) with “bonded lambskin” lining.


I love this finish on the Cassette, and I don't normally care for patent or glossy leather finishes.  It just works on the Cassette, though. They first introduced this leather finish in November 2021, in Dark Red, Black and Porridge.  The White and Parakeet are new for this season.

I had been looking for a dark red bag for a while, and knew this was the one as soon as I saw it online.  Here is mine, shown next to my Bright Red Mini Pouch for leather comparison.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Evergreen602 said:


> I love this finish on the Cassette, and I don't normally care for patent or glossy leather finishes.  It just works on the Cassette, though. They first introduced this leather finish in November 2021, in Dark Red, Black and Porridge.  The White and Parakeet are new for this season.
> 
> I had been looking for a dark red bag for a while, and knew this was the one as soon as I saw it online.  Here is mine, shown next to my Bright Red Mini Pouch for leather comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381349



Thanks for sharing your experience with this bag in the new leather.

I guess I’m still confused as to what type of leather it actually is. Is it patent? Or is “brushed calfskin” something entirely different?


----------



## indiaink

That question might be one for BV Customer Service to answer - see if you can do a chat on their web site, or call. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Evergreen602

MonsieurMode said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with this bag in the new leather.
> 
> I guess I’m still confused as to what type of leather it actually is. Is it patent? Or is “brushed calfskin” something entirely different?


I agree with @indiaink .  Customer service can tell you exactly what gives this leather its finish.  I can tell you this leather does not feel like the patent leathers I've encountered.  My only experience with patent leather is with non-luxury brands, and that leather is usually thick, stiff and like plastic.  The leather on my Cassette is smooth, soft and pliable.  I don't think it's a true patent leather.  Perhaps "brushed" means the leather is brushed to a smooth finish, but I suspect some coating was applied to yield a glossy finish.


----------



## noegirl

I’ve fallen for acid kiwi but honestly don’t love the options. I keep trying on the cassette but it doesn’t lay well on my body.


----------



## l.ch.

noegirl said:


> I’ve fallen for acid kiwi but honestly don’t love the options. I keep trying on the cassette but it doesn’t lay well on my body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383057


I like it on you, but what really matters is how you feel about it.


----------



## annie9999

Cookie18 said:


> I’ve literally just bought this same bag and panicking a bit that I’ve bought color ‍♀ I normally only buy blacks and some neutrals - this is a massive leap and hoping I haven’t made a huge mistake. The leather though is magical. Any thought from anyone.



Sorry, I just saw your post.
Honestly, I am not sure I would not be getting more use out of a black bag.  I don’t use my raintree cassette a ton.  It might be the color although it is very neutral or the fact that it doesn’t hold a lot.  Or a combination of the two.

What did you wind up doing?  Did you keep the raintree?


----------



## LuxuryAddict999

Would anyone be able to shed some light on the difference between the shiny calfskin and the matte looking lambskin? Which is the easier one to maintain and are there differences in durability?


----------



## ghoulish

I fell hard for this color; it’s truly something special. I can’t wait to rock it this summer! I’m also happy to say this is my first BV purchase.

Here she is, Miss Chlorophyll:


----------



## Evergreen602

ghoulish said:


> I fell hard for this color; it’s truly something special. I can’t wait to rock it this summer! I’m also happy to say this is my first BV purchase.
> 
> Here she is, Miss Chlorophyll:
> 
> View attachment 5390657
> View attachment 5390658


She's a stunner!


----------



## Icygrl

ghoulish said:


> I fell hard for this color; it’s truly something special. I can’t wait to rock it this summer! I’m also happy to say this is my first BV purchase.
> 
> Here she is, Miss Chlorophyll:
> 
> View attachment 5390657
> View attachment 5390658



A BEAUTY!! If you don't mind, can you share some mod shots?!


----------



## Euclase

ghoulish said:


> I fell hard for this color; it’s truly something special. I can’t wait to rock it this summer! I’m also happy to say this is my first BV purchase.
> 
> Here she is, Miss Chlorophyll:
> 
> View attachment 5390657
> View attachment 5390658


Congrats on your first BV, and a fabulous statement bag no less!


----------



## ghoulish

Icygrl said:


> A BEAUTY!! If you don't mind, can you share some mod shots?!
> [/QUOTE





Icygrl said:


> A BEAUTY!! If you don't mind, can you share some mod shots?!


Sure! I just noticed my cat made an appearance, too!


----------



## Icygrl

ghoulish said:


> Sure! I just noticed my cat made an appearance, too!
> 
> View attachment 5392052


Hahaha love it! Looks so good on you!!!


----------



## l.ch.

ghoulish said:


> Sure! I just noticed my cat made an appearance, too!
> 
> View attachment 5392052


I really like your outfit! Bag looks great! Very special piece! Enjoy it!
Hugs to your sweet kitty!


----------



## crazybagfan

After long consideration of either padded or regular cassette, and camping or caramel color. Finally I got this regular cassette in camping. I love it although it’s a bit small that I need to downsize my stuff.


----------



## jscholtz60

Does anyone have the cassette bag in the Carmel suede?  How does the suede hold up ??


----------



## fern00

My new bag, love it. Does anybody spray their bag with Carbon Pro to protect the leather and from color transfer?


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Litsa

fern00 said:


> My new bag, love it. Does anybody spray their bag with Carbon Pro to protect the leather and from color transfer?
> 
> View attachment 5395440


I sprayed my white mini loop with 2 layers of carbon pro.


----------



## fern00

Litsa said:


> I sprayed my white mini loop with 2 layers of carbon pro.


I am thinking about using carbon pro, I just wanted to make sure it won't leave like a stain on the leather


----------



## Litsa

fern00 said:


> I am thinking about using carbon pro, I just wanted to make sure it won't leave like a stain on the leather


It doesn’t stain!


----------



## BrandLoyal2020

Does anyone own the Belt Cassette? I've been swooning over the regular Cassette for a couple of years now but I took a look at the current bags I have and I just can't bring myself in purchasing a bag of the same size as the rest. I really like the shape of the Belt Cassette and I intend to use it as an on-the-go bag! Easy to throw over my shoulders while fitting my essentials.



Does the belt strap extend long enough to throw over your chest like a fanny pack? Also, if its filled, does the magnetic closure lost integrity over use? Thank you all in advance!


----------



## l.ch.

fern00 said:


> My new bag, love it. Does anybody spray their bag with Carbon Pro to protect the leather and from color transfer?
> 
> View attachment 5395440


My heart skipped a beat, when I saw this color!


----------



## sleepycow

sleepycow said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got a men's cassette. However, the "weave" is a little bumpy (see photos for front and back). Should I return this or is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 5378687
> View attachment 5378688



Just got my replacement in the mail and it's the same hot mess. I think I'm going to send it back for a refund and never purchase from BV again.


----------



## Evergreen602

sleepycow said:


> Just got my replacement in the mail and it's the same hot mess. I think I'm going to send it back for a refund and never purchase from BV again.
> 
> View attachment 5398538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398539


What a shame.  I guess those bumps and gaps are intentional, but I'm not a fan.  Love the color and the leather, though.


----------



## PurseACold

I just bought the Cassette in the Anchor colorway. I love the variation on metallic (and it reminds me both of aluminum foil and old-school film/cassette tape, in a good way ). It's a more subtle version of the Chlorphyll colorway (which I like in the abstract, but green isn't a color I use much).




BTW, I also came across this Candy Cassette (at Moda Operandi), which really looks like it's woven from candy. Very cute....


----------



## Evergreen602

PurseACold said:


> I just bought the Cassette in the Anchor colorway. I love the variation on metallic (and it reminds me both of aluminum foil and old-school film/cassette tape, in a good way ). It's a more subtle version of the Chlorphyll colorway (which I like in the abstract, but green isn't a color I use much).
> 
> View attachment 5399452
> 
> 
> BTW, I also came across this Candy Cassette (at Moda Operandi), which really looks like it's woven from candy. Very cute....
> 
> View attachment 5399453


I have not seen the Anchor cassette on the BV website yet, but I love it!  Please share photos when yours arrives!


----------



## PurseACold

Evergreen602 said:


> I have not seen the Anchor cassette on the BV website yet, but I love it!  Please share photos when yours arrives!



Will do! I've noticed BV doesn't have it on their site. Saks and Bergdorf are both carrying it.


----------



## lattecity

New member so wasn't sure where to post this! I bought this black padded cassette a few days ago and today noticed the edges where the seams meet is flawed. It had this white stuff on it and was sticky so I am assuming it's glue. I am a perfectionist so it bugged me a lot. I contemplated returning it but FarFetch wasn't picking up the two times I called so I feel like it's a sign from god saying i should just keep it it's so unnoticeable. Anyway, I ended up doing surgery on my bag and user tweezers to "push" the glue back in / take off what I could. I know, it's horrible. Is this normal? Or did I get a defect? Attached photos show before and after. All the corners don't seem neat, which is weird fro BV and such a high price point... I cross referenced my other bags and the corners are not this bad...


----------



## fern00

l.ch. said:


> My heart skipped a beat, when I saw this color!




I wasn't sure about the color at first but in person its even better!!


----------



## snibor

I’d like to thank @averagejoe for posting a photo of the black! It looked so good on you!   I love the minimalism.


----------



## averagejoe

snibor said:


> I’d like to thank @averagejoe for posting a photo of the black! It looked so good on you!   I love the minimalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402480


Congratulations! Me too!

The bag is also incredibly easy to use. I like its no-fuss magnetic closure.


----------



## Euclase

sleepycow said:


> Just got my replacement in the mail and it's the same hot mess. I think I'm going to send it back for a refund and never purchase from BV again.





Evergreen602 said:


> What a shame.  I guess those bumps and gaps are intentional, but I'm not a fan.  Love the color and the leather, though.



For what it's worth, this finish *is* intentional.  This new(ish?) variation on the Cassette is now on the US BV site.  It looks to be a satin-like finish (somewhere between matte and patent) with deliberately wavy/wrinkly texture.  Apparently this style is always classified as a _Men's _Cassette (as sleepycow noted), even in 'traditionally' feminine pink colors like Melon Washed or Lollipop.


----------



## shesnaps

Does anyone have this bag in the shade Maple? The store closest to me does not have the bag in stock so I’m not able to see it in person 

I was wondering if it’s more Cognac or Orange in color, if it leans towards orange I would rather go with the shade Porridge which was rather stunning


----------



## cmln

Does anyone know what this bag is called?


----------



## Litsa

cmln said:


> Does anyone know what this bag is called?


It’s on the website. It’s new and called the brick cassette.


----------



## cmln

Litsa said:


> It’s on the website. It’s new and called the brick cassette.


Thank you! It’s so cute, what does everyone think of this bag?


----------



## sweetpea23

cmln said:


> Thank you! It’s so cute, what does everyone think of this bag?



I love it and am interested in getting this myself (in the sage green maybe) over the cassette shoulder... just waiting for more mod shots


----------



## amwwesty

cmln said:


> Thank you! It’s so cute, what does everyone think of this bag?


I am loving this bag and have been waiting for mod shots but especially youtube reviews so I can see what fits inside. I love the aesthetic of the cassette but am not a cross-body girl so I love the shoulder carry style and it looks roomy. I think the green and red colors are stunning


----------



## heykerby

Would love to see some more pictures of the cassette bag for men, with the triangle buckle detail. Does anyone have pics of them wearing it?


----------



## escamillo

heykerby said:


> Would love to see some more pictures of the cassette bag for men, with the triangle buckle detail. Does anyone have pics of them wearing it?


I’m also curious whether anyone has the Brick style. It catches my eye anytime I browse bags online but I’ve found very few photos of it in the wild.


----------



## jungdohmin

Hello everyone. I'm about to purchase my 1st bottega bag.
I'm eyeing this bag from a reseller. I have never seen a bottega cassette bag have brand name stiches on the strap. 
Does any one know which season is this cassette bag?


----------



## Saturday14

jungdohmin said:


> Hello everyone. I'm about to purchase my 1st bottega bag.
> I'm eyeing this bag from a reseller. I have never seen a bottega cassette bag have brand name stiches on the strap.
> Does any one know which season is this cassette bag?
> 
> View attachment 5600880



Hello @jungdohmin, previous seasons (I'm estimating around 2019ish) had the brand stamp on the strap, mine did. However, this looks like a suspicious "cassette" to me. Only the padded versions had the stamp, of which this is not, and only the padded versions has the triangle buckle. The bag has the key features of the padded, but none of the padding. It looks too flat to me and I personally have never seen it in this leather treatment. Even the dustbag looks off. I have both "old" BV and "new" BV dustbags and this one doesn't look right to me. I would be weary of purchasing IMO. I'm sorry that my feedback is so negative!


----------



## callibo

Hi, I got my Padded Cassette three months ago and I’m experiencing two little issues. the edging/bonding of the bag is cracking and one little part of the lambskin is quite brittle. Is this to be expected after three months or should i take it to the store?

looking forward to reading your opinions!


----------



## Saturday14

callibo said:


> Hi, I got my Padded Cassette three months ago and I’m experiencing two little issues. the edging/bonding of the bag is cracking and one little part of the lambskin is quite brittle. Is this to be expected after three months or should i take it to the store?
> 
> looking forward to reading your opinions!
> 
> View attachment 5601141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601143



Three months is no time at all for a bag at this cost. I would certainly take it back to the store; for the cracked lambskin they will be able to freshen this up immediately with leather conditioner they usually keep in the store. If not they can send it to the atelier to freshen up. My padded fondant cassette was soaked in a London thunderstorm and the leather did not crack at all. As for the bonding, after only three months surely this cannot be "wear and tear" but BV reps (as with all luxury houses) will try to label it as such. Sooner they see the issue the better.


----------



## jungdohmin

Saturday14 said:


> Hello @jungdohmin, previous seasons (I'm estimating around 2019ish) had the brand stamp on the strap, mine did. However, this looks like a suspicious "cassette" to me. Only the padded versions had the stamp, of which this is not, and only the padded versions has the triangle buckle. The bag has the key features of the padded, but none of the padding. It looks too flat to me and I personally have never seen it in this leather treatment. Even the dustbag looks off. I have both "old" BV and "new" BV dustbags and this one doesn't look right to me. I would be weary of purchasing IMO. I'm sorry that my feedback is so negative!


Hey thanks for your reply.
Yeah this is not a padded version but the men's cassete bag have this triangle hardware. I never saw a non-padded cassette bag that have stamp on the strap but seller said it's from older season. Here's some more photos. 
Really appreciate if anyone can ID this bag for me.


----------



## xxjoolisa

by the way, there is a new small size version of the padded cassette (15 squares), anyone has seen it in stores?


----------



## elizapav

Curious about the denim Cassette either in the older crossbody (Indigo or denim washed) or the new Brick Cassette. See photos of three bags. I know the Brick Cassette is newer, but if anyone can comment on the wear of the bonded cotton of the denim or indigo wash on either the original style crossbody Cassette bag - padded or regular - or the new Brick Cassette, I would appreciate it.  (I have three other BV bags, all leather, so I am unfamiliar with BV's cotton). Thanks for any info on wear like pilling and on and around edges/corners, etc.!


----------



## Evergreen602

My first Padded Cassette, and the flashiest bag in my collection to date!  Here she is in the color, "Holographic".  She is very much a chameleon.  Hence the multiple photos to show her colors.


----------



## ghoulish

Evergreen602 said:


> My first Padded Cassette, and the flashiest bag in my collection to date!  Here she is in the color, "Holographic".  She is very much a chameleon.  Hence the multiple photos to show her colors.
> View attachment 5611355
> View attachment 5611356
> View attachment 5611357
> View attachment 5611358


Oh, this color is stunning!


----------



## nouvellevague

BrandLoyal2020 said:


> Does anyone own the Belt Cassette? I've been swooning over the regular Cassette for a couple of years now but I took a look at the current bags I have and I just can't bring myself in purchasing a bag of the same size as the rest. I really like the shape of the Belt Cassette and I intend to use it as an on-the-go bag! Easy to throw over my shoulders while fitting my essentials.
> View attachment 5397812
> 
> 
> Does the belt strap extend long enough to throw over your chest like a fanny pack? Also, if its filled, does the magnetic closure lost integrity over use? Thank you all in advance!



A very late reply but yes, I use it like a crossbody bag most of the time! The magnetic closure still seems fine but I've only had it since July.


----------



## callibo

Saturday14 said:


> Three months is no time at all for a bag at this cost. I would certainly take it back to the store; for the cracked lambskin they will be able to freshen this up immediately with leather conditioner they usually keep in the store. If not they can send it to the atelier to freshen up. My padded fondant cassette was soaked in a London thunderstorm and the leather did not crack at all. As for the bonding, after only three months surely this cannot be "wear and tear" but BV reps (as with all luxury houses) will try to label it as such. Sooner they see the issue the better.


Thanks for your reply! I’ve taken it to the store and they offered me to replace/repair the strap. However, they told me that it could take up to three months so I decided to leave it for now. I also noticed that the same is happening on the other side where the strap rubs against the bag. So I assume it’s caused by friction. Still weird to me. Am I the only one with this cracking?


----------



## elizapav

I don’t know if this is me (the gold medal) although I like it in photos, here is the BV Cassette intrecciato in barolo (gold detail pushed to the back).


----------



## Evergreen602

sleepycow said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got a men's cassette. However, the "weave" is a little bumpy (see photos for front and back). Should I return this or is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 5378687
> View attachment 5378688


So now that I've seen more of the men's Cassettes online, I can tell you this is normal.  I was told the leather undergoes a heat treatment to create this texture.  It is called Paper Calfskin.

Initially, I was not a fan of this look.  However, it has grown on me and I recently purchased this Cassette in the Inkwell color.  I love it so far.


----------



## alisonanna

My first impression from photos of this bag was no, but in person I love.❤️

Pleated cassette in barolo


----------



## Evergreen602

alisonanna said:


> My first impression from photos of this bag was no, but in person I love.❤️
> 
> Pleated cassette in barolo
> 
> View attachment 5658146


I love this treatment, and the Barolo gives it even more depth and richness!  Simply stunning!


----------



## elizapav

Evergreen602 said:


> I love this treatment, and the Barolo gives it even more depth and richness!  Simply stunning!



So agree - the plisse on this style and colorway is *chefs kiss* love it @alisonanna


----------



## calypsodc

Joining the cassette club! Love the look of the bag although I noticed that there is some leftover glue from the edge of the bag on one side which has been leaving stains on the hardware. Anyone else has the same issue?


----------



## Galgali

Textured Calfskin in Dark Green


----------



## mybriotop

Those are so lovely


----------



## claudio.mirrorlife

_*Love my padded cassette bag ! *_


----------



## indiaink

alisonanna said:


> My first impression from photos of this bag was no, but in person I love.❤️
> 
> Pleated cassette in barolo
> 
> View attachment 5658146


@alisonanna  I am being sorely tempted by the Plisse treatment in red - can you show us how much you can get in the bag? I've downsized but still - have read reviews...


----------



## indiaink

To answer my own question: I read the whole thread, read some other Youtube reviews, and I think there's plenty of space for me. Will do an old-timer's review of my Sunburst Plisse when she arrives  As I've told @jbags07 , Matthieu Blazy is way more on the ball with this treatment than DL ever was.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> To answer my own question: I read the whole thread, read some other Youtube reviews, and I think there's plenty of space for me. Will do an old-timer's review of my Sunburst Plisse when she arrives  As I've told @jbags07 , Matthieu Blazy is way more on the ball with this treatment than DL ever was.


Agree. I love that he is using TM inspired treatments, and has brought back  the knot, cabat, and smaller weave. This Plisse Cassette is beautiful!  Looking forward to your reveal/review


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Agree. I love that he is using TM inspired treatments, and has brought back  the knot, cabat, and smaller weave. This Plisse Cassette is beautiful!  Looking forward to your reveal/review


Me three!  I especially love this treatment on The Cassette!  So far the Barolo is my favorite color, but I think I'm going to hold out and see what other colors MB introduces in this style.  I think I will have one in my collection eventually.


----------



## alisonanna

indiaink said:


> To answer my own question: I read the whole thread, read some other Youtube reviews, and I think there's plenty of space for me. Will do an old-timer's review of my Sunburst Plisse when she arrives  As I've told @jbags07 , Matthieu Blazy is way more on the ball with this treatment than DL ever was.


so sorry, I am not home and not with my bag.  I will try to show you when I'm back.  I don't carry much, so for me there is plenty of room.   There is an attached little zip pocket and the depth is that of one strip.  The bag is very firm, so there aren't any "puffs" like the other cassette to take up space inside.


----------



## ladyet

indiaink said:


> To answer my own question: I read the whole thread, read some other Youtube reviews, and I think there's plenty of space for me. Will do an old-timer's review of my Sunburst Plisse when she arrives  As I've told @jbags07 , Matthieu Blazy is way more on the ball with this treatment than DL ever was.


Very exciting! I feel like treatment preference is a matter of one's own personal style. The Plisse is very cool, has that understated edge to it more reflective of pre-DL BV. That said, I don't think we would've gotten Plisse Cassette without Daniel Lee transforming BV the way he did. Also the padded cassette just has that IT factor, imo. DL kick-started the padded/pillow boom.


----------



## gottabagit

I’m posting my padded cassette in raintree. My BFF just got it for me from Heathrow so I got it for steal. This bag preyed on my mind so much and I’m glad I finally have it.


----------



## Euclase

gottabagit said:


> I’m posting my padded cassette in raintree. My BFF just got it for me from Heathrow so I got it for steal. This bag preyed on my mind so much and I’m glad I finally have it.
> 
> View attachment 5675969


Congrats! 
Raintree is so gorgeous.


----------



## indiaink

... sneaking in with my tail between my legs... just wanted to own up to - I'm NOT getting the Plisse Cassette. The "slight odor in interior" just bothered me too much and kept bothering me so I canceled the order. Too many horror stories. There will be another one available, I'm certain. Until then ...


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> ... sneaking in with my tail between my legs... just wanted to own up to - I'm NOT getting the Plisse Cassette. The "slight odor in interior" just bothered me too much and kept bothering me so I canceled the order. Too many horror stories. There will be another one available, I'm certain. Until then ...


Yeah, when I see that statement in the description, I tend to back off too.  I don't blame you.  Another one will come along.


----------



## lillycalla

TraceySH said:


> Hi everyone! I didn’t see a thread on this bag, so I’d start one. Here are some pics - the leather is beautiful and very soft. The outside and inside are actually 2 different kinds of leather. The weaving is is done really well - the bag is soft but sturdy. Enjoy!


I get mine in a couple of weeks and I’m so excited!


----------

